# GBAtemp's best game(s) of all time



## SpaceJump (Jun 9, 2008)

Let's find the best game(s) of all time chosen by GBAtemp's members.

The rules:
- Every member has only one vote, just one game!
- Every game on every video game system, PC or what ever system counts, no matter if handheld or console

Here's my vote: *Metroid Prime*

*GBAtemp's best games of all time*

1. Zelda - Ocarina of Time _(N64, VC)_ [*11*]

2. Chrono Trigger _(SNES, PSX, NDS)_ [*8*]
2. Starcraft _(PC)_ [*7*]

3. Earthbound _(SNES)_ [*6*]

4. Super Mario 64 _(N64)_ [*5*]

5. Resident Evil 4 _(Wii, GCN, PS2, PC)_ [*4*]
5. Phoenix Wright - Ace Attorney _(NDS)_ [*4*]
5. Golden Sun: The Lost Age _(GBA)_ [*4*]

6. Shenmue II _(DC, XBox)_ [*3*]
6. The World Ends With You _(NDS)_ [*3*]

7. Metroid Prime _(GCN)_ [*2*]
7. Conker's Bad Fur Day _(N64)_ [*2*]
7. Wario Ware Inc. _(GBA)_ [*2*]
7. Shadowrun _(SNES)_ [*2*]
7. Mega Man X _(SNES)_ [*2*]
7. Final Fantasy 6 _(SNES, GBA)_ [*2*]
7. Super Metroid _(SNES)_ [*2*]
7. Banjo-Kazooie _(N64)_ [*2*]
7. Super Smash Bros. Melee _(GCN)_ [*2*]
7. System Shock 2 _(PC)_ [*2*]
7. Mario and Luigi: Super Star Saga _(GBA)_ [*2*]
7. Super Mario Bros. _(NES, GBC)_ [*2*]
7. Call Of Duty 2 _(PC, Xbox 360)_ [*2*]

8. New Super Mario Bros. _(NDS)_ [*1*]
8. Soma Bringer _(GBA)_ [*1*]
8. Metal Gear Solid _(PSX)_ [*1*]
8. Super Mario Galaxy _(Wii)_ [*1*]
8. Megaman 2 _(NES)_ [*1*]
8. Kirby _(NES)_ [*1*]
8. Zelda - Oracle Of Seasons _(GBC)_ [*1*]
8. Meteos _(NDS)_ [*1*]
8. Tetris _(GB, ...)_ [*1*]
8. Disgaea _(PS2/PSP)_ [*1*]
8. Uncharted Waters: New Horizons _(PC/SNES)_ [*1*]
8. Final Fantasy VII _(PSX, PC)_ [*1*]
8. Castlevania - Symphony Of The Night _(PSX, Saturn)_ [*1*]
8. Super Mario World _(SNES, GBA)_ [*1*]
8. Medal of Honor: Allied Assault (mulitplayer) _(PC)_ [*1*]
8. Ys: The Oath in Felghana _(?)_ [*1*]
8. Call of Duty 4 _(Xbox 360, PC, PS3)_ [*1*]
8. Zelda - A Link To The Past _(SNES, GBA)_ [*1*]
8. Sonic the Hedgehog 3 & Knuckles _(Genesis)_ [*1*]
8. Final Fantasy IX _(PSX, PC)_ [*1*]
8. Team Fortress 2 _(PC, X360)_ [*1*]
8. Heart Of Darkness _(PC)_ [*1*]
8. Tales Of Phantasia _(SNES)_ [*1*]
8. Chrono Cross _(PSX)_ [*1*]
8. Warcraft 3 _(PC)_ [*1*]
8. Xenogears _(PSX)_ [*1*]
8. Zelda - The Wind Waker _(Gamecube)_ [*1*]
8. Disgaea _(Playstation2)_ [*1*]
8. Fallout 3 _(PC)_ [*1*]
8. Silent Hill _(PSX)_ [*1*]
8. Jet Set Radio _(Dreamcast)_ [*1*]
8. Metal Gear Solid 4: Guns of the Patriots _(PS3)_ [*1*]
8. Fallout _(PC)_ [*1*]


----------



## Urza (Jun 9, 2008)

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=81988


----------



## SpaceJump (Jun 9, 2008)

Urza said:
			
		

> http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=81988



That's the Wii Essentials list. This is a different story...

EDIT: I made a mistake. This should have gone into "General Consoles Discussion". Can a mod please move the thread. Sorry.


----------



## Issac (Jun 9, 2008)

EDIT: ooups! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Well... best game of all time:


CHRONO TRIGGER!!!!

1. Metroid Prime [1]
1. Chrono Trigger [1]
2. ...
...


----------



## SpaceJump (Jun 9, 2008)

As I wrote above this thread was supposed to go into "General Consoles Discussion" (sorry). I'm looking for the best game(s) across-the-board. But if the mods feel this is unnecessary, then lock this thread.

*Posts merged*



			
				Issac said:
			
		

> EDIT: ooups!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Updated!


----------



## Dominator (Jun 9, 2008)

Soma bringer, i have some others old title but i don't live in the past lol


----------



## B-Blue (Jun 9, 2008)

New Super Mario Bros.


----------



## light_kun (Jun 9, 2008)

Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 9, 2008)

Golden Sun (both, as it's actually one game, but divided in two parts)..and if you don't accept this as one game, than Golden Sun: The Lost Age (as it has everything from the first part plus many new summons, Djinnies and new playable characters)..

Just write down Golden Sun


----------



## SpaceJump (Jun 9, 2008)

Sorry Toni, just one game 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Updated!


----------



## MADKATZ99 (Jun 9, 2008)

RE4


----------



## berlinka (Jun 9, 2008)

*Wario Ware Inc*, and by that I mean the complete franchise, but as I get to choose only one game I will go for the first GBA version. 

To me this game was so fresh, original and mad that I'm still charmed by it as much as the day when it first came out. It's like a big hommage to videogames in general and manages to cram it into a funpacked uncomplicated partygame!


----------



## SpaceJump (Jun 9, 2008)

Updated!

Wow, so many different entries.


----------



## Hardcore Gamer (Jun 9, 2008)

Of all time? I'd have to say Metal Gear Solid for the PS1. I'd never seen a PS1 before, all I had was an old Amiga and it totally blew me away and still does.


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 9, 2008)

chrono trigger +1


----------



## CockroachMan (Jun 9, 2008)

One vote!? ONLY ONE VOTE?? 

Oh shit.. can't choose between ZeldaoT and Chrono Trigger.. 

well.. ZELDA IT IS!


----------



## Tylon (Jun 9, 2008)

Resident Evil 4

I think it would look much better if you used colors and bold, italic text, Etc;
1. Metroid Prime (_GCN_) [*1*]
1. Chrono Trigger (_SNES_) [*1*]
1. Zelda - Ocarina of Time (_N64, VC_) [*1*]
1. Golden Sun: The Lost Age (_GBA_) [*1*]
1. Resident Evil 4 (_GCN, PS2, PC, Wii_) [*1*]
1. Wario Ware Inc. (_GBA_) [*1*]
2. ...


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Jun 9, 2008)

Only one game... I'd go for Conker's Bad Fur Day for the N64.


----------



## Digeman (Jun 9, 2008)

There are so many great games that have been released, but the one that made the biggest impact on me and means the most to me is The legend of Zelda: Ocarina of time


----------



## SpaceJump (Jun 9, 2008)

Updated!


----------



## Corrupedent Droi (Jun 9, 2008)

Metroid Prime.


----------



## DeMoN (Jun 9, 2008)

No Final Fantasy VII? 

My vote goes for Super Mario Galaxy.


----------



## SpaceJump (Jun 9, 2008)

List updated!

Shouldn't this thread go into "General Consoles Discussion" or "Other Consoles"?


----------



## GizmoDuck (Jun 9, 2008)

Shenmue II (DC, Xbox)


----------



## Mr. Noid (Jun 9, 2008)

Super Mario Bros.


----------



## Mazor (Jun 9, 2008)

Super Smash Bros. Melee.


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 9, 2008)

Chrono Trigger.

The first game that came to mind.


----------



## ScuberSteve (Jun 9, 2008)

Chrono Trigger pl0x.


----------



## da_head (Jun 9, 2008)

starcraft!!


----------



## Calafas (Jun 9, 2008)

Conkers Bad Fur Day on the N64, an absolute classic, and such a laugh.


----------



## onispawn (Jun 9, 2008)

Megaman 2


----------



## wiidsguy (Jun 9, 2008)

Wow of all time that is hard, i will have to go with *kirby for the nes*, i love that game and i play thought it at least once every year.


----------



## Linkiboy (Jun 9, 2008)

Zelda - Oracles of Seasons


----------



## Doomsday Forte (Jun 9, 2008)

Meteos for the DS.  Huzzah!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 10, 2008)

Super Mario 64, the original not the DS effort.


----------



## science (Jun 10, 2008)

Shhhittt so hard. I will have to go with Tetris, but it was between Pokemon red/blue/yellow, Bioshock and Linki's choice of Oracle of Seasons


----------



## Rehehelly (Jun 10, 2008)

MONOPOLY!
(You never specified video games, aha!)

nah, Super Mario 64


----------



## wabo (Jun 10, 2008)

Resident evil 4


----------



## SpaceJump (Jun 10, 2008)

List updated! Keep 'em coming 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I really think this thread should go into "General Consoles Discussion" or "Other Consoles" as it's clearly dealing with video games.


----------



## dice (Jun 10, 2008)

I see good potential in this thread so I'll sticky it


----------



## Gman 101 (Jun 10, 2008)

Warioware: Mega Microgame$ (the first one)


----------



## SpaceJump (Jun 10, 2008)

dice said:
			
		

> I see good potential in this thread so I'll sticky it



Thanks, dice. How about moving the thread? It isn't off-topic, is it? And what is your vote?

List updated.


----------



## Awdofgum (Jun 10, 2008)

So.... PC games don't count, huh?

I give my vote to Chrono Cross


----------



## xcalibur (Jun 10, 2008)

I say disgaea for the PS2/PSP/ soon to be DS.
I've wasted so many hours on that game and I keep coming back because its so funny and still so deep gameplay wise. If there would be only 1 game I was allowed to play for the rest of my life, this would be it.


----------



## SpaceJump (Jun 10, 2008)

awdofgum said:
			
		

> So.... PC games don't count, huh?
> 
> I give my vote to Chrono Cross



Yes, PC games do count. In fact every game counts such as an iPod game. Should I take your vote or do you want to change it?


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 10, 2008)

Off Topic: Hmmmm SpaceJump you need a signature to match your avatar and should have the name of this thread written on it.

Let's see what I have here.







This one is rather nice just have someone resize it to fit the rules or at least 80kb,and have  your name and whatever you want on it.





Edit:Also we should have more than one vote.


----------



## Upperleft (Jun 10, 2008)

Legen of Zelda : Ocarina of time .. DUH


----------



## akuchan (Jun 10, 2008)

chrono trigger =D


----------



## .TakaM (Jun 10, 2008)

Super Metroid SNES aint nuthin to fuckwit


----------



## SpaceJump (Jun 10, 2008)

.TakaM said:
			
		

> Super Metroid SNES aint nuthin to fuckwit



QFT.

And thanks Eternal Myst, I'll take a look at those.

List updated.


----------



## Arkansaw (Jun 10, 2008)

Uncharted Waters: New Horizons  (PC/SNES)


----------



## NINTENDO DS (Jun 10, 2008)

Super mario 63My Bad.

Super Mario 64.


----------



## GearFourth (Jun 10, 2008)

Don't care if it is on the list or not..!

Phoenix Wright Series/(or just Ace Attorney) + 1    ..! 

Take..THAT!


----------



## SpaceJump (Jun 10, 2008)

If a game is not on the list, it's added 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




List updated!


----------



## Resident 7 (Jun 11, 2008)

Residnt Evil 4


----------



## SpaceJump (Jun 11, 2008)

List updated.

Resident Evil 4 went up to number 2, Chrono Trigger is still 1st.

We need more votes. Every GBAtemp member's vote...


----------



## Torte (Jun 11, 2008)

Mega Man X (SNES)

Please add that to the list. Thx =)


----------



## PW1337 (Jun 11, 2008)

Phoenix Wright Ace Attorney!! It's the winnar!!


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 11, 2008)

best game is chrono trigger fuck yeah


----------



## SpaceJump (Jun 11, 2008)

PW1337 said:
			
		

> Phoenix Wright Series!! It's the winnar!!



Votes for a whole series don't count. Choose one game 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@Eternal Myst: Chrono Trigger is the best game for *now*...

List updated!


----------



## enigmaindex (Jun 11, 2008)

Super Mario 64 will always be my favourite game.

I vote for it.


----------



## Palmtree (Jun 11, 2008)

Final Fantasy VII


----------



## PW1337 (Jun 11, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Votes for a whole series don't count. Choose one game



Ok edited my post, but here it goes again.

Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney


----------



## SpaceJump (Jun 11, 2008)

List updated.


----------



## SleepingDragon (Jun 11, 2008)

TWEWY


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 12, 2008)

chrono trigger still #1 wooooooooot


----------



## Jarjaxle (Jun 12, 2008)

castlevania symphony of the night


----------



## SpaceJump (Jun 12, 2008)

List updated.


----------



## Master Mo (Jun 12, 2008)

Shenmue Saga 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (...you may update Shenmue II (XBox,DC) as +1 represented for both)

Come on SEGA


----------



## SpaceJump (Jun 13, 2008)

List updated.


----------



## playallday (Jun 27, 2008)

Super Mario World (SNES) I still play this game on DS Lite!


----------



## SpaceJump (Jul 1, 2008)

Updated!


----------



## Davy32 (Jul 1, 2008)

Zelda - Ocarina of Time


----------



## SpaceJump (Jul 2, 2008)

Updated again.

Chrono Trigger is no longer alone the best game.

Keep the votes coming!

Where's the Metroid love?


----------



## Defiance (Jul 23, 2008)

Mario and Luigi: Super Star Sega (GBA).  My all time favorite game!


----------



## SpaceJump (Jul 25, 2008)

Updated!


----------



## GameSoul (Jul 31, 2008)

Chrono Trigger, Geometry Wars (NDS), Dementium(NDS), Mario Kart DS, New Super Mario Bros. ,  Jump! Ultimate Stars, Space Invaders, Tetris


----------



## BadAnimal (Jul 31, 2008)

Thinking back to what games over the years I put ALOT of time into... Diablo, Diablo 2, Ultima Online, Starcraft, Warcraft III, Medal of Honor: Allied Assault (the first in the MoH series), World of Warcraft, Company of Heroes (which I have played nearly everyday for well over a year) - all PC games. One of my favorite multi-player games of all time is NBA Hangtime on the 64.

Anyway, if I have to pick one, it is Medal of Honor: Allied Assault (mulitplayer) - PC.


----------



## choupette (Jul 31, 2008)

final fantasy 6 .


----------



## Jackreyes (Jul 31, 2008)

Phoenix Wright Ace Attorney


----------



## Forstride (Jul 31, 2008)

Banjo-Kazooie (N64) and Pokemon Blue (GBC).


----------



## Awdofgum (Jul 31, 2008)

Duke Nukem Forever - Definitely my favorite game, had so much fun with it.

It's hard to believe FFVII only has one vote.


----------



## Oath (Aug 2, 2008)

Hmmm, I was going to say Chrono Trigger.... but I have to say the best game ever is..
Ys: The Oath in Felghana aka. THE BEST ACTION RPG EVER!


----------



## SavageWaffle (Aug 2, 2008)

Call of Duty 4 (Xbox 360, PC, PS3)


----------



## SpaceJump (Aug 4, 2008)

List updated! We have a new third place!

@9-Voltage and @AnimalCrossingX: Please name only one game.

@awdofgum: Duke Nukem Forever? Was that ever released?


----------



## Dr Eggman (Aug 11, 2008)

EarthBound (SNES)


----------



## podunk1269 (Aug 11, 2008)

Shadowrun (snes version)


----------



## SpaceJump (Aug 12, 2008)

List updated.


----------



## Diablo1123 (Aug 12, 2008)

Link to the Past

=D


----------



## Heran Bago (Aug 12, 2008)

Sonic the Hedgehog 3 & Knuckles.

It is the best game of all games.


----------



## HBK (Aug 12, 2008)

Golden Sun, best RPG ever.


----------



## SpaceJump (Aug 12, 2008)

List updated. Keep 'em coming


----------



## HBK (Aug 12, 2008)

SpaceJump said:
			
		

> List updated. Keep 'em coming



I meant The Lost Age, sorry.


----------



## SpaceJump (Aug 13, 2008)

HBK said:
			
		

> SpaceJump said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No problem. Changed


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Aug 13, 2008)

Starcraft +1

After playing it for 9 years, it still doesn't get old.


----------



## Twiffles (Aug 13, 2008)

Braid and Megaman 2


----------



## Satangel (Aug 13, 2008)

Call of Duty 2
Best game ever, it's much better then CoD4 IMHO.


----------



## SpaceJump (Aug 14, 2008)

Twiffles said:
			
		

> Braid and Megaman 2



Please name only one game that is your favorite game.

List updated.


----------



## ZombiePosessor (Aug 18, 2008)

EarthBound

Where's the EB love?


----------



## papyrus (Aug 18, 2008)

Its between Golden Sun or Chrono Trigger. 
I vote for Golden Sun - Lost Age


----------



## SpaceJump (Aug 19, 2008)

List updated. Golden Sun 2 is slowing climbing up. It's now on 3rd place.

Keep the votes coming (mods' too)


----------



## knoxvillz (Aug 19, 2008)

I vote for shenmue II even though the story never got finished


----------



## JPH (Aug 19, 2008)

ZombiePosessor said:
			
		

> EarthBound
> 
> Where's the EB love?


I can hop on that same boat as well! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EarthBound is a spectacular RPG. It's my favorite RPG, as it's set in modern time, with four kids, a simple battle system, and a quirky storyline.


----------



## Issac (Aug 19, 2008)

Shouldn't there be 6 votes for Chrono Trigger? (I just counted the topics.. maybe I missed something out)


----------



## TaMs (Aug 19, 2008)

Final Fantasy IX (PSX)


----------



## SpaceJump (Aug 19, 2008)

Issac said:
			
		

> Shouldn't there be 6 votes for Chrono Trigger? (I just counted the topics.. maybe I missed something out)



No, it has only 5 votes. Maybe you count Eternal Myst's second post about CT being the best game as vote.

List updated.


----------



## Curley5959 (Aug 19, 2008)

Team Fortress 2.. PC, Xbox 360..


----------



## Dragoon709 (Aug 19, 2008)

I'm gonna have to agree with at least five other people so far and say Chrono Trigger is the best.  I loved it on the SNES and am dying to play it for the DS when the port hits.  Cannot wait for this one to come out.  Between Chrono Trigger, Final Fantasy IV and Viva Pinata: Pocket Paradise it's gonna be a very busy end of the year for me.....


----------



## Keeper (Aug 19, 2008)

1 more vote for the SNES version of Shadowrun.

The Megadrive/Genesis game wasnt much chop, and the latest release on 360/PC was just sacrilegious


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Aug 19, 2008)

+1 Metroid series
+1 Boktai series
Both awesome series,
I picked them over chrono trigger by the fact that they are more than one game.
Yes I voted twice....


----------



## Jepeto (Aug 19, 2008)

Heart Of Darkness (PC), an old game but awesome!!!


----------



## IzzehO (Aug 19, 2008)

Tales of Phantasia for SNES


----------



## Mazor (Aug 23, 2008)

Needs more Smash.


----------



## SpaceJump (Aug 25, 2008)

List updated!

Antoligy: Please name only one game, otherwise your votes don't count.

Mazor: Is that a vote? For which version of Smash?


----------



## Noitora (Sep 2, 2008)

Chrono Cross +1 for me


----------



## Spiridow (Sep 2, 2008)

I just can't stop playing it over and over again.
-> Megaman X
Best game ever.


----------



## Parablank (Sep 4, 2008)

1.Phoenix Wright Series (Apollo Justice too)


----------



## TossGirl (Sep 4, 2008)

Starcraft


----------



## ENDscape (Sep 4, 2008)

Ill vote Phoenix Wright.


----------



## Pimpmynintendo (Sep 4, 2008)

I vote earthbound


----------



## Banger (Sep 4, 2008)

+1 for Chrono Trigger (SNES)


Tho for me it does not matter what version Chrono Trigger FTW no matter what, cant wait for the DS version


----------



## garyla (Sep 4, 2008)

Warcraft 3

Man that game lasted me long, finally gave up on it ... those custom games ... >


----------



## SpaceJump (Sep 4, 2008)

List updated. Parablank, please name only one game, not a whole series.


----------



## GameDragon (Sep 4, 2008)

Xenogears. My favorite RPG of all time.


----------



## maz- (Sep 4, 2008)

Final Fantasy VI (SNES/GBA)


----------



## SpaceJump (Sep 11, 2008)

List updated.


----------



## exostar (Oct 20, 2008)

+1 Super Metroid (SNES)


----------



## Gaisuto (Oct 20, 2008)

Banjo-Kazooie (N64)


----------



## JPH (Oct 20, 2008)

And I'm going to put down one for EarthBound (SNES).


----------



## B-Blue (Oct 20, 2008)

Gaisuto said:
			
		

> Banjo-Kazooie (N64)



+1 Banjo-kazooie

awesome game


----------



## Edgedancer (Oct 20, 2008)

+1 for Golden Sun the Lost Age
+1 for Metroid Prime
+1 for Mario and Luigi SuperStar Saga


----------



## SpaceJump (Oct 20, 2008)

List updated.

Edgedancer, please name only one game. Multiple votes don't count.


----------



## Satangel (Oct 20, 2008)

JPH said:
			
		

> And I'm going to put down one for EarthBound (SNES).



You already voted for EarthBound, a few pages back.


----------



## Eternal Myst (Oct 20, 2008)

Hahahah Chrono Trigger is still number 1.

ahahahahhahahhahahaahahahah *gulp* ...chokes on fly while laughing....


----------



## Costello (Oct 20, 2008)

Satangel: yeah this is an old topic. I had to check all pages to make sure I hadn't already voted (turns out I haven't yet)

but wow this is a difficult question, I'm not sure I can answer that.
I've had best games in different times of my life. When I was a kid, I used to be completely into Zelda: Link's Awakening, on the original GB. I'd play this game for hours and beat it again and again.
Same can be said for Metal Gear Solid 1, then 2, and then 3...
But overall, I think my all-time favourite game is probably *The Legend of Zelda: The Wind Waker*.
A unique colorful game, with an excellent storyline (compared to the usual zelda game), awesome experience overall. Yeah.


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 20, 2008)

The World Ends with You, unique gameplay, I never felt so attached to the game and characters and it gives a nice break from the usual ancient fantasy world setting. 


Oh yes, a lot will disagree.


----------



## CPhantom (Oct 20, 2008)

+1 Starcraft

best RTS of all time. You had to actually work to be good at it.


----------



## SpaceJump (Oct 20, 2008)

Satangel said:
			
		

> JPH said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You are right, so -1 for Earthbound.

List updated. Keep 'em coming.


----------



## xcalibur (Oct 20, 2008)

Disgaea


----------



## Hillsy_ (Oct 20, 2008)

PC - System Shock 2.


----------



## Deadmon (Oct 20, 2008)

Super Mario 64 hands down for me.


----------



## Shabadage (Oct 20, 2008)

Hillsy_ said:
			
		

> PC - System Shock 2.



Fuck Yes.  Also Fallout(s) and Arcanum.  Thought no one played Arcanum.


----------



## Pimpmynintendo (Oct 22, 2008)

Earthbound


----------



## Anakir (Oct 23, 2008)

Super Smash Bros. Melee.


----------



## Edgedancer (Oct 24, 2008)

SpaceJump said:
			
		

> List updated.
> 
> Edgedancer, please name only one game. Multiple votes don't count.


Sorry about that. I didn't do it intentionally. My vote has to go to Golden Sun: The Lost Age.


----------



## SpaceJump (Oct 29, 2008)

List updated!


----------



## Satangel (Oct 29, 2008)

Also, Call of Duty 2 was also released for the 360.


----------



## Raika (Oct 29, 2008)

Mario & Luigi Superstar Saga(GBA) hands down


----------



## ComplicatioN (Oct 30, 2008)

the world ends with you
brawl


----------



## da_head (Oct 30, 2008)

starcraft


----------



## SpaceJump (Nov 5, 2008)

lolfreak said:
			
		

> the world ends with you
> brawl



Please name only one game.

List updated.


----------



## Galacta (Nov 10, 2008)

Super Mario Bros.


----------



## Intimidator88 (Nov 15, 2008)

Legend of Zelda Oot

Woot ties it for 1st and idk why chrono trigger is even up there its a great game but nowhere near the best of all time not even the best on the snes alone that goes to link to the past or maybe mario rpg hmm they both were pretty good xD


----------



## myuusmeow (Nov 15, 2008)

Tetris for the good old Gameboy. That may just be one of my earliest memories, I think (I was very young) my mom had to do jury duty or something and I had to come along, and I was so bored I cried (don't remember but I think I did) and my mom pulled out a GBC with this game. I didn't understand it, but I loved it.

Although right now my favorite version is Tetriabetes, a homebrew on the PSP by Dragula96. Awesome music, random bag (no more waiting 2 decades for a long piece), hold pieces, cool sound effects, one of the best PSP homebrew imo.


----------



## Eternal Myst (Dec 1, 2008)

Chrono Trigger should be changed into (Snes,Psx,DS)


----------



## SpaceJump (Dec 1, 2008)

Eternal Myst said:
			
		

> Chrono Trigger should be changed into (Snes,Psx,DS)



You are right. Done!

Also list updated


----------



## damole (Dec 1, 2008)

I vote for Fallout 3! 
C'mon no one likes that game?


----------



## Snooby (Dec 2, 2008)

I vote for Earthbound


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Dec 2, 2008)

Castlevania: OoE

or 

Sonic Advance 3


----------



## mew and lugia (Dec 2, 2008)

i vote zelda


----------



## SpaceJump (Dec 18, 2008)

Canonbeat234 said:
			
		

> Castlevania: OoE
> 
> or
> 
> ...


Which one?

List updated.


----------



## Egonny (Dec 18, 2008)

The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time


----------



## Votkrath (Dec 18, 2008)

I wanted to vote for Dragon Warrior but since I will be quite alone it won't stand a chance, sadly, because people seem to want to play such great games so my vote goes to *Starcraft*, an awesome game.


----------



## Zalda (Dec 18, 2008)

Call of Duty 2


----------



## mthrnite (Dec 18, 2008)

It's a complete and utter tie between Half-Life 2 (Xbox 360) and Silent Hill (PS), but I guess I gotta pick one.

AAARGHHHHH!

Silent Hill


----------



## da_head (Dec 18, 2008)

assuming i haven't voted already, starcraft!


----------



## Galacta (Dec 19, 2008)

Zelda: Ocarina of Time.


----------



## Satangel (Dec 19, 2008)

Zalda said:
			
		

> Call of Duty 2



Nice to see some more love for Call of Duty 2!


----------



## SpaceJump (Dec 19, 2008)

List updated!

We have a new number 1: Zelda - Ocarina of Time. It currently has two more votes than Chrono Trigger and Starcraft, which made a big step with this update.

Keep the votes coming


----------



## agentgamma (Dec 20, 2008)

Jet Set Radio (Dreamcast)


----------



## DokiDoki98 (Dec 20, 2008)

1. Zelda: Ocarina of time. 
2. CTDS


----------



## NightKry (Dec 25, 2008)

LoZ: OoT

Though RE4 close behind... =\


----------



## Sc4rFac3d (Dec 25, 2008)

Metal Gear Solid 4: Guns of the Patriots


----------



## ComplicatioN (Dec 25, 2008)

+1 Twewy
Soma Bringer NDS?


----------



## superkrm (Dec 25, 2008)

fallout 1


----------



## SpaceJump (Dec 28, 2008)

List updated!

Zelda - OOT has now 4 votes more than Chrono Trigger.


----------



## Mr.Mysterio (Dec 28, 2008)

Chrono Trigger +1


----------



## SpaceJump (Dec 31, 2008)

List updated!


----------



## Satirical (Jan 27, 2009)

Final Fantasy 7


----------



## Leon1977 (Feb 4, 2009)

Final Fantasy XII


----------



## Louisiana (Feb 6, 2009)

Hi! I'm posting in this thread to say that I cannot choose one single best game ever and would rather have a list thread!


----------



## Giga_Gaia (Feb 6, 2009)

Zelda OOT


----------



## GcGX (Feb 23, 2009)

Zelda: A Link to the Past

Zelda: Ocarina of Time

Earthbound

Super Adventure Island II

Secret of Mana

Tales of Phantasia


----------



## Frog (Feb 23, 2009)

If we can only vote once, i'll have to say
Golden sun lost age.

but if we could vote twice...
Golden sun lost age
Chrono trigger


----------



## SoLuckys (Feb 23, 2009)

Mario & Luigi Superstar Saga


----------



## RAIDEN! (Feb 27, 2009)

metal gear series [1]


----------



## Radiopools (Mar 18, 2009)

Don't know if this thread is still updated, but I'm putting in my vote for Persona 3: FES (PS2)


----------



## pikachuchuz (Mar 18, 2009)

pheonix wright +1


----------



## Mjollnir_pt (Apr 23, 2009)

PC Game 
MAFIA - one of the best games ever played
MAX PAYNE - very good too
FAR CRY


----------



## Edgedancer (Apr 27, 2009)

Golden Sun: The Lost Age, Metroid Prime and Zelda OoT.


----------



## ddp127 (Jun 3, 2009)

banjo kazooie


----------



## Domination (Jun 3, 2009)

Wii Sports (wii) or Pokemon Platinum (DS) or Uncharted Waters: New Horizon (SNES)

Pick one I can't make up my mind, or if I can have more than one vote, all.


----------



## amazingnoob (Jun 10, 2009)

Yggdra Union: We'll Never Fight Alone (GBA/PSP)


----------



## ZER∅ (Jun 18, 2009)

Star Wars: Shadows of the Empire


----------



## Ruri (Jul 14, 2009)

Master of Magic (PC).


----------



## Satangel (Jul 14, 2009)

Mass Effect


----------



## DARKSHIDARA (Aug 9, 2009)

the legend of Zelda ocarina of time 
there's nothing like it it was a gift from the god of video games himself


----------



## asdf (Aug 9, 2009)

Golden Sun: The Lost Age


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Aug 12, 2009)

Guys, why are you still posting in this, the thread hasn't been updated since December... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Anyways, my best game ever is Terranigma for SNES.


----------



## razorback78 (Oct 5, 2009)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> Guys, why are you still posting in this, the thread hasn't been updated since December...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i thought we could post in any thread as long as it interests us even though it's an old thread ?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i'll go for mario kart wii!


----------



## BedtimeGuy (Nov 9, 2009)

WTF??!!!!!?!?!?!?!?!?! where is super smash bros. brawl on that list??? it's definitely the best game ever. i loved the 1 player rpg (and it was cool to do the rpg in 2 player) and im constantly playing the multiplayer with friends. the game clearly has the most extras, and play modes of any game ever.

sooooooo yeah:
+1 brawl
and +1 melee if im allowed to vote for two, so melee can have more than one vote...


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Dec 16, 2009)

+1: Zelda: Ocarina Of Time

You have to respect that game. It's made out of pure win.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 16, 2009)

Ocarina of Time, probably. Just the amount of revolution it caused in the world of 3-D gaming is astounding. 

Also, erm, Goldeneye 007 anyone?

I'd also have to say Tetris, in general. It's the game of games.


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 16, 2009)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> Ocarina of Time, probably. Just the amount of revolution it caused in the world of 3-D gaming is astounding.
> 
> Also, erm, Goldeneye 007 anyone?
> 
> I'd also have to say Tetris, in general. It's the game of games.


Yup that pretty much sums them all up.
My personal ones would have to be Yoshi's Island and Castlevania (any of them)


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Dec 16, 2009)

+1 Killzone 2
+1 Call of Duty Modern Warfare 2


----------



## prowler (Dec 16, 2009)

Zelda: Ocarina of Time
One of the best games i've beaten.

Even though nobodys voted for it, Xenosaga (PS2)
>->


----------



## Minox (Dec 16, 2009)

Team Fortress 2 hands down.


----------



## realbout (Dec 16, 2009)

My top 10:

1. Bare Knuckle 2 / Streets of Rage 2 (Mega Drive)
2. Diablo 2 LoD (PC)
3. Forza 3 (Xbox 360)
4. Super Mario World (SNES)
5. Resident Evil 4 (Game Cube)
6. Unreal Tournament [1999] (PC)
7. ShenMue (Dreamcast)
8. Metal Slug (Sega Saturn [jap, with RAM Module])
9. Super Mario Land (Gameboy)
10. Bare Knuckle 3 (Mega Drive)


----------



## _Burai_ (Jan 9, 2010)

+1 For
Phoenix Wright


----------



## Hop2089 (Jan 9, 2010)

Sailor Moon: Another Story (Super Famicom)


----------



## yesjohn (Feb 14, 2010)

Here's my vote: final fantasy 7


----------



## House Spider (Feb 17, 2010)

Grand Theft Auto: San Andreas. PS2


----------



## Hiz_95 (May 10, 2010)

Zelda OOT


----------



## gameboy13 (May 20, 2010)

LoZ: Twilight Princess +1.
LoZ: OOT +1.


----------



## MegaV2 (May 20, 2010)

Loz: OOT +1


----------



## Lube_Skyballer (May 20, 2010)

Goldeneye (N64)


----------



## Infinite Zero (May 20, 2010)

Phoenix Wright Ace Attorney (Nintendo DS)


----------



## Daizu (May 22, 2010)

Chrono Trigger, Metal Gear Solid, Jet Set Radio, Shin Megami Tensei: Persona 3, The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time


----------



## 8BitWalugi (May 22, 2010)

Earthbound +9001 (or 1, I guess 9001 isn't fair... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)

Mother 3


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (May 22, 2010)

Contra (NES)
Desert Strike (Genesis)
Starflight (Genesis)
Spyro: Ripto's Rage. (PS1)
Silent Hill (PS1)
Resident Evil 2 (PS1)
Final Fantasy Tactics (PS1)
Unreal Tournament '99 (PC)
Starcraft (PC)
Disgaea (PS2/PSP/NDS)
Final Fantasy Tactics A2 (NDS)
Resident Evil 4 (PC)
World of Goo (PC)
Call of Juarez 2: Bound in Blood  (PC)
Mass Effect 2 (PC)


----------



## Thoob (May 22, 2010)

Pokémon Blue/Red (GB).


----------



## Peelbash (May 26, 2010)

I vote Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney.


----------



## gameboy13 (May 30, 2010)

Super Mario Bros. 3 +1
Super Mario Bros. +1


----------



## Range-TE (May 30, 2010)

Sonic the Hedgehog 3 & Knuckles + 1
SM64 + 1
TLOZ OOC + 1
SMG + 1
SSBB + 1
Marvel Vs. Capcom 2 + 1


----------



## geoflcl (May 30, 2010)

For crud's sake, guys.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







			
				SpaceJump said:
			
		

> *- Every member has only one vote, just one game!*



I'll be picking Super Mario Bros. 3 myself.


----------



## Scott-105 (May 30, 2010)

Dang, I can't decide between Ocarina of time and SMG2. Ah, whatever

Ocarina of time +1


Oh, also, apparently people can't read because they're voting for like 10 games. The OP said specifically *ONE* vote per person.


----------



## _Chaz_ (May 30, 2010)

Megaman 2 for the NES.


----------



## Öhr (Jun 5, 2010)

Zelda - Majora's Mask


----------



## The Pi (Jun 5, 2010)

Devil may cry 3 for ps2


----------



## Xarsah16 (Jun 29, 2010)

If you want to add a new game to the list, Persona 3 FES for PS2 would be my vote.

If not, then my single vote goes to Final Fantasy VII for PSX.


----------



## PeregrinFig (Jun 29, 2010)

I give my vote to Final Fantasy VI. Chrono Trigger was great, but FFVI was the only RPG I've ever played that I bothered to raise my party to level 99 in.


----------



## rich333 (Jun 30, 2010)

Wonderboy III: The Dragon's Trap - Sega Master System


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 5, 2010)

All-time?

SPACE INVADERS


----------



## felixsrg (Jul 8, 2010)

The best of the best huh? then I will go with Terranigma - SNES


----------



## metamaster (Jul 19, 2010)

Mario and Luigi Superstar Saga, now that is the best game ever


----------



## SilentRevolt (Jul 19, 2010)

GTA Chinatown Wars,i spent 3 time finishing the game when i first got it and almost 85% completed during my third time playing the game.


----------



## CamulaHikari (Jul 19, 2010)

I vote for: Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney~!


----------



## Master Mo (Jul 19, 2010)

I just went on ahead and updated this topic, because I think it is a really good idea for a topic (that`s why it got stickied in the first place I guess) and since it didn`t receive any updates in a long time I thought of doing it myself... 

Since the rules are pretty clear (one game per person) I just considered the posts which mentioned one game and if someone had a ranking I chose the first one.

I hope this will stimulate people to actually paticipate in this thread again  <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/yaywii.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="yaywii.gif" />  <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/yaynds.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="yaynds.gif" />  <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/nayps3.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="nayps3.gif" />  <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/gbasp.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="gbasp.gif" /> <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/yaypsp.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="yaypsp.gif" />  

<!--quoteo(post=0:date=:name=Best Games of all time)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Best Games of all time)</div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec--><div align="center"><b><u>GBAtemp's best games of all time</u></b>

<!--sizeo:5--><span style="font-size:18pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo-->1. <!--coloro:#FF0000--><span style="color:#FF0000"><!--/coloro--><u>Zelda - Ocarina of Time</u><!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--> <i>(N64, VC)</i> [<b>19</b>]<!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec-->

<!--sizeo:4--><span style="font-size:14pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo-->2. <!--coloro:#FF8C00--><span style="color:#FF8C00"><!--/coloro-->Phoenix Wright - Ace Attorney<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--> <i>(NDS)</i> [<b>9</b>]<!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec-->
<!--sizeo:3--><span style="font-size:12pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo-->2. <!--coloro:#FF8C00--><span style="color:#FF8C00"><!--/coloro-->Chrono Trigger<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--> <i>(SNES, PSX, NDS)</i> [<b>8</b>]<!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec-->
<!--sizeo:3--><span style="font-size:12pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo-->2. <!--coloro:#FF8C00--><span style="color:#FF8C00"><!--/coloro-->Starcraft<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--> <i>(PC)</i> [<b>7</b>]<!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec-->
<!--sizeo:3--><span style="font-size:12pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo-->2. <!--coloro:#FF8C00--><span style="color:#FF8C00"><!--/coloro-->Earthbound<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--> <i>(SNES)</i> [<b>7</b>]<!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec-->

<!--sizeo:2--><span style="font-size:10pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo-->3. <!--coloro:#4169E1--><span style="color:#4169E1"><!--/coloro-->Golden Sun: The Lost Age<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--> <i>(GBA)</i> [<b>6</b>]<!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec-->

4. <!--coloro:#4169E1--><span style="color:#4169E1"><!--/coloro-->Super Mario 64<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--> <i>(N64)</i> [<b>5</b>]

5. <!--coloro:#4169E1--><span style="color:#4169E1"><!--/coloro-->Resident Evil 4<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--> <i>(Wii, GCN, PS2, PC)</i> [<b>4</b>]
5. <!--coloro:#4169E1--><span style="color:#4169E1"><!--/coloro-->Mario and Luigi: Super Star Saga<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--> <i>(GBA)</i> [<b>4</b>]

6. <!--coloro:#4169E1--><span style="color:#4169E1"><!--/coloro-->Shenmue II<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--> <i>(DC, XBox)</i> [<b>3</b>]
6. <!--coloro:#4169E1--><span style="color:#4169E1"><!--/coloro-->The World Ends With You<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--> <i>(NDS)</i> [<b>3</b>]
6. <!--coloro:#4169E1--><span style="color:#4169E1"><!--/coloro-->Banjo-Kazooie<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--> <i>(N64)</i> [<b>3</b>]
6. <!--coloro:#4169E1--><span style="color:#4169E1"><!--/coloro-->Final Fantasy VII<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--> <i>(PSX, PC)</i> [<b>3</b>]
6. <!--coloro:#4169E1--><span style="color:#4169E1"><!--/coloro-->Final Fantasy VI<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--> <i>(SNES, GBA)</i> [<b>3</b>]

7. <!--coloro:#4169E1--><span style="color:#4169E1"><!--/coloro-->Metroid Prime<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--> <i>(GCN)</i> [<b>2</b>]
7. <!--coloro:#4169E1--><span style="color:#4169E1"><!--/coloro-->Conker's Bad Fur Day<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--> <i>(N64)</i> [<b>2</b>]
7. <!--coloro:#4169E1--><span style="color:#4169E1"><!--/coloro-->Wario Ware Inc.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--> <i>(GBA)</i> [<b>2</b>]
7. <!--coloro:#4169E1--><span style="color:#4169E1"><!--/coloro-->Shadowrun<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--> <i>(SNES)</i> [<b>2</b>]
7. <!--coloro:#4169E1--><span style="color:#4169E1"><!--/coloro-->Mega Man X<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--> <i>(SNES)</i> [<b>2</b>]
7. <!--coloro:#4169E1--><span style="color:#4169E1"><!--/coloro-->Super Metroid<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--> <i>(SNES)</i> [<b>2</b>]
7. <!--coloro:#4169E1--><span style="color:#4169E1"><!--/coloro-->Super Smash Bros. Melee<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--> <i>(GCN)</i> [<b>2</b>]
7. <!--coloro:#4169E1--><span style="color:#4169E1"><!--/coloro-->System Shock 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--> <i>(PC)</i> [<b>2</b>]
7. <!--coloro:#4169E1--><span style="color:#4169E1"><!--/coloro-->Super Mario Bros.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--> <i>(NES, GBC)</i> [<b>2</b>]
7. <!--coloro:#4169E1--><span style="color:#4169E1"><!--/coloro-->Call Of Duty 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--> <i>(PC, Xbox 360)</i> [<b>2</b>]
7. <!--coloro:#4169E1--><span style="color:#4169E1"><!--/coloro-->Team Fortress 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--> <i>(PC, X360)</i> [<b>2</b>]
7. <!--coloro:#4169E1--><span style="color:#4169E1"><!--/coloro-->Megaman 2<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--> <i>(NES)</i> [<b>2</b>]
7. <!--coloro:#4169E1--><span style="color:#4169E1"><!--/coloro--> Persona 3: FES <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--> <i>(PS2)</i> [<b>2</b>]
7. <!--coloro:#4169E1--><span style="color:#4169E1"><!--/coloro--> Terranigma <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--> <i>(SNES)</i> [<b>2</b>]

8. <!--coloro:#4169E1--><span style="color:#4169E1"><!--/coloro-->New Super Mario Bros.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--> <i>(NDS)</i> [<b>1</b>]
8. <!--coloro:#4169E1--><span style="color:#4169E1"><!--/coloro-->Soma Bringer<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--> <i>(GBA)</i> [<b>1</b>]
8. <!--coloro:#4169E1--><span style="color:#4169E1"><!--/coloro-->Metal Gear Solid<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--> <i>(PSX)</i> [<b>1</b>]
8. <!--coloro:#4169E1--><span style="color:#4169E1"><!--/coloro-->Super Mario Galaxy<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--> <i>(Wii)</i> [<b>1</b>]
8. <!--coloro:#4169E1--><span style="color:#4169E1"><!--/coloro-->Kirby<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--> <i>(NES)</i> [<b>1</b>]
8. <!--coloro:#4169E1--><span style="color:#4169E1"><!--/coloro-->Zelda - Oracle Of Seasons<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--> <i>(GBC)</i> [<b>1</b>]
8. <!--coloro:#4169E1--><span style="color:#4169E1"><!--/coloro-->Meteos<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--> <i>(NDS)</i> [<b>1</b>]
8. <!--coloro:#4169E1--><span style="color:#4169E1"><!--/coloro-->Tetris<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--> <i>(GB, ...)</i> [<b>1</b>]
8. <!--coloro:#4169E1--><span style="color:#4169E1"><!--/coloro-->Disgaea<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--> <i>(PS2/PSP)</i> [<b>1</b>]
8. <!--coloro:#4169E1--><span style="color:#4169E1"><!--/coloro-->Uncharted Waters: New Horizons<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--> <i>(PC/SNES)</i> [<b>1</b>]
8. <!--coloro:#4169E1--><span style="color:#4169E1"><!--/coloro-->Castlevania - Symphony Of The Night<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--> <i>(PSX, Saturn)</i> [<b>1</b>]
8. <!--coloro:#4169E1--><span style="color:#4169E1"><!--/coloro-->Super Mario World<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--> <i>(SNES, GBA)</i> [<b>1</b>]
8. <!--coloro:#4169E1--><span style="color:#4169E1"><!--/coloro-->Medal of Honor: Allied Assault (mulitplayer)<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--> <i>(PC)</i> [<b>1</b>]
8. <!--coloro:#4169E1--><span style="color:#4169E1"><!--/coloro-->Ys: The Oath in Felghana<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--> <i>(?)</i> [<b>1</b>]
8. <!--coloro:#4169E1--><span style="color:#4169E1"><!--/coloro-->Call of Duty 4<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--> <i>(Xbox 360, PC, PS3)</i> [<b>1</b>]
8. <!--coloro:#4169E1--><span style="color:#4169E1"><!--/coloro-->Zelda - A Link To The Past<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--> <i>(SNES, GBA)</i> [<b>1</b>]
8. <!--coloro:#4169E1--><span style="color:#4169E1"><!--/coloro-->Sonic the Hedgehog 3 & Knuckles<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--> <i>(Genesis)</i> [<b>1</b>]
8. <!--coloro:#4169E1--><span style="color:#4169E1"><!--/coloro-->Final Fantasy IX<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--> <i>(PSX, PC)</i> [<b>1</b>]
8. <!--coloro:#4169E1--><span style="color:#4169E1"><!--/coloro-->Heart Of Darkness<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--> <i>(PC)</i> [<b>1</b>]
8. <!--coloro:#4169E1--><span style="color:#4169E1"><!--/coloro-->Tales Of Phantasia<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--> <i>(SNES)</i> [<b>1</b>]
8. <!--coloro:#4169E1--><span style="color:#4169E1"><!--/coloro-->Chrono Cross<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--> <i>(PSX)</i> [<b>1</b>]
8. <!--coloro:#4169E1--><span style="color:#4169E1"><!--/coloro-->Warcraft 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--> <i>(PC)</i> [<b>1</b>]
8. <!--coloro:#4169E1--><span style="color:#4169E1"><!--/coloro-->Xenogears<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--> <i>(PSX)</i> [<b>1</b>]
8. <!--coloro:#4169E1--><span style="color:#4169E1"><!--/coloro-->Zelda - The Wind Waker<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--> <i>(Gamecube)</i> [<b>1</b>]
8. <!--coloro:#4169E1--><span style="color:#4169E1"><!--/coloro-->Disgaea<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--> <i>(Playstation2)</i> [<b>1</b>]
8. <!--coloro:#4169E1--><span style="color:#4169E1"><!--/coloro-->Fallout 3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--> <i>(PC)</i> [<b>1</b>]
8. <!--coloro:#4169E1--><span style="color:#4169E1"><!--/coloro-->Silent Hill<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--> <i>(PSX)</i> [<b>1</b>]
8. <!--coloro:#4169E1--><span style="color:#4169E1"><!--/coloro-->Jet Set Radio<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--> <i>(Dreamcast)</i> [<b>1</b>]
8. <!--coloro:#4169E1--><span style="color:#4169E1"><!--/coloro-->Metal Gear Solid 4: Guns of the Patriots<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--> <i>(PS3)</i> [<b>1</b>]
8. <!--coloro:#4169E1--><span style="color:#4169E1"><!--/coloro-->Fallout<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--> <i>(PC)</i> [<b>1</b>]
8. <!--coloro:#4169E1--><span style="color:#4169E1"><!--/coloro-->Final Fantasy XII<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--> <i>(PS2)</i> [<b>1</b>]
8. <!--coloro:#4169E1--><span style="color:#4169E1"><!--/coloro--> Wii Sports <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--> <i>(Wii)</i> [<b>1</b>]
8. <!--coloro:#4169E1--><span style="color:#4169E1"><!--/coloro--> Yggdra Union: We'll Never Fight Alone <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--> <i> (GBA/PSP) </i> [<b>1</b>]
8. <!--coloro:#4169E1--><span style="color:#4169E1"><!--/coloro--> Star Wars: Shadows of the Empire <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--> <i>(N64)</i> [<b>1</b>]
8. <!--coloro:#4169E1--><span style="color:#4169E1"><!--/coloro--> Master of Magic <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--> <i>(PC)</i> [<b>1</b>]
8. <!--coloro:#4169E1--><span style="color:#4169E1"><!--/coloro--> Mass Effect <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--> <i>(Xbox 360/PC)</i> [<b>1</b>]
8. <!--coloro:#4169E1--><span style="color:#4169E1"><!--/coloro--> Mario Kart Wii <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--> <i>(Wii)</i> [<b>1</b>]
8. <!--coloro:#4169E1--><span style="color:#4169E1"><!--/coloro--> SSB Brawl <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--> <i>(Wii)</i> [<b>1</b>]
8. <!--coloro:#4169E1--><span style="color:#4169E1"><!--/coloro--> Yoshis Island <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--> <i>(SNES)</i> [<b>1</b>]
8. <!--coloro:#4169E1--><span style="color:#4169E1"><!--/coloro--> Streets of Rage 2 <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--> <i>(Genesis)</i> [<b>1</b>]
8. <!--coloro:#4169E1--><span style="color:#4169E1"><!--/coloro--> Sailor Moon: Another Story <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--> <i>(SNES)</i> [<b>1</b>]
8. <!--coloro:#4169E1--><span style="color:#4169E1"><!--/coloro--> GTA: San Andreas <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--> <i>(PS2)</i> [<b>1</b>]
8. <!--coloro:#4169E1--><span style="color:#4169E1"><!--/coloro--> Goldeneye <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--> <i>(N64)</i> [<b>1</b>]
8. <!--coloro:#4169E1--><span style="color:#4169E1"><!--/coloro--> Pokemona <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--> <i>(Gameboy)</i> [<b>1</b>]
8. <!--coloro:#4169E1--><span style="color:#4169E1"><!--/coloro--> Super Mario Bros. 3 <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--> <i>(NES)</i> [<b>1</b>]
8. <!--coloro:#4169E1--><span style="color:#4169E1"><!--/coloro--> Zelda - Majora's Mask  <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--> <i>(N64)</i> [<b>1</b>]
8. <!--coloro:#4169E1--><span style="color:#4169E1"><!--/coloro--> Devil May Cry 3 <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--> <i>(PS2)</i> [<b>1</b>]
8. <!--coloro:#4169E1--><span style="color:#4169E1"><!--/coloro--> Wonderboy III: The Dragon's Trap <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--> <i>(Master System)</i> [<b>1</b>]
8. <!--coloro:#4169E1--><span style="color:#4169E1"><!--/coloro--> Space Invaders <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--> <i>(Arcade)</i> [<b>1</b>]
8. <!--coloro:#4169E1--><span style="color:#4169E1"><!--/coloro--> GTA Chinatown Wars <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--> <i>(DS(PSP/iPhone)</i> [<b>1</b>]</div><!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->


----------



## Okami Wolfen (Jul 27, 2010)

Kingdom Hearts I.

Everything was great about the game. The only changes IU would make would be to make the gameplay less slow, but it only feels that way now because of the more recent games. KH1, however, had a much better approach to storytelling that didn't rely on super long cutscenes and confusing anime storylines.


----------



## jakeyjake (Aug 20, 2010)

I'll vote for RE4.  Even though I love OoT.


----------



## Alex666 (Aug 20, 2010)

Final Fantasy X +1 =) 
First RPG i ever played through and it was so touching


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 3, 2010)

Super Mario World


----------



## SubliminalSegue (Oct 13, 2010)

Half-Life


----------



## Hells Malice (Oct 15, 2010)

"This post has been edited by SpaceJump: Dec 31 2008, 10:47 AM"

That's this thread in a nutshell, so hey keep suggesting games!


----------



## SubliminalSegue (Oct 15, 2010)

Hells Malice said:
			
		

> "This post has been edited by SpaceJump: Dec 31 2008, 10:47 AM"
> 
> That's this thread in a nutshell, so hey keep suggesting games!



Don't tell me what to do. You're not my real mom.


----------



## pocchama1996 (Oct 15, 2010)

Everybody Who didn't vote Mother 3 should be ashamed of themselves.
I VOTE MOTHER 3


----------



## Goli (Oct 15, 2010)

Kirby's Epic Yarn/Keito no Kaabi.
Game of the forever.
That is all.


----------



## easycrashing (Dec 4, 2010)

Final Fantasy VIII


----------



## dreamseller (Dec 22, 2010)

my vote goes to New Super Mario Bros.


----------



## admotonic (Jan 19, 2011)

The World Ends with You +1


----------



## monkat (Jan 19, 2011)

I'm...probably gonna have to say....

Professor Layton and the Unwound Future.

...it was overflowing with charm, great established gameplay, a fun little story, giant robots, and it made me shed a tear.


----------



## Nujui (Jan 19, 2011)

Not hard for me. I already stated this in my avatar and sig


----------



## notmeanymore (Jan 19, 2011)

Sonic 2 for the Sega Genesis

Actually, I'll vote for Sonic 3 & Knuckles just to bump it up the list.


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 19, 2011)

Zelda - Ocarina of Time +1
As well Half Life +1


----------



## Evo.lve (Jan 19, 2011)

monkat said:
			
		

> I'm...probably gonna have to say....
> 
> Professor Layton and the Unwound Future.
> 
> ...it was overflowing with charm, great established gameplay, a fun little story, giant robots, and it made me shed a tear.


----------



## Son of Science (Jan 19, 2011)

+1 Metal Gear Solid 3

That one was the best in the series IMO, and the ending was amazing.

Edit: It's not up there?  That really surprises me.


----------



## Fudge (Jan 19, 2011)

Chrono Trigger +1. Ironic considering turn-based RPGs are one of my least favorite genres. I love Chrono Trigger so much though.


----------



## Framework43 (Jan 19, 2011)

Super Mario RPG for SNES.
Best Mario Game Ever, its the only one with a darker story and cooler outside characters.


----------



## Alato (Jan 19, 2011)

MOTHER 3.

Agh, so many options though.


----------



## princefarzan (Jan 19, 2011)

Mass Effect +1
Surprised no one mentioned this.


----------



## Nah3DS (Jan 19, 2011)

I will say two games: Pokemon Red & Blue


----------



## Coto (Jan 19, 2011)

MOTHER 3

Zelda Majora´s Mask


----------



## Shiro09 (Jan 19, 2011)

+1 Phoenix Wright


----------



## Hielkenator (Jan 19, 2011)

oh there are many!

Secret of Mana, Zelda - A Link to the past.
Half Life 2 - all episodes to date.


----------



## Waflix (Jan 19, 2011)

+1 Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney


----------



## regnad (Jan 29, 2011)

My vote's going to be for a game that will never appear on this list: Banjo Tooie

Wasted vote perhaps, but I love it


----------



## danweb (Jan 31, 2011)

Portal. Just short enough to be awesome!


----------



## mad567 (Jan 31, 2011)

Megaman Battle Network 3 blue/white +1


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Jan 31, 2011)

danweb said:
			
		

> Portal. Just short enough to be awesome!


+1 for Portal. And I can see you've read the Series of Unfortunate Events.






+1 for...
Earthbound
Super Mario 64
Phoenix Wright - Ace Attorney Series
Metroid Prime
Conker's Bad Fur Day
Wario Ware Inc.
Banjo-Kazooie
Super Smash Bros. Series
Mario and Luigi: Super Star Saga
Super Mario Bros. Series
New Super Mario Bros.
Metal Gear Solid Series
Super Mario Galaxy
Kirby
Tetris
Super Mario World
Sonic the Hedgehog Series
Team Fortress 2
Zelda - The Wind Waker
Fallout 3
Mother 3

(Why yes, I did quote the first post)


----------



## Genowing (Jan 31, 2011)

Chrono Trigger +1


----------



## danweb (Jan 31, 2011)

8BitWalugi said:
			
		

> danweb said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I wonder what gave it away. The sig or the avatar?


----------



## Oveneise (Feb 3, 2011)

Either System Shock II or Call of Cthulhu: Dark Corners of The Earth... can't decide!


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Feb 3, 2011)

Crystalis for the NES


----------



## ZaeZae64 (Feb 3, 2011)

Sonic 3 & Knuckles


----------



## Windaga (Feb 11, 2011)

I went through the thread from the last time it was updated, and compiled a list of all the changes. I saw that someone else had done something similar, but I wasn't sure what method he used, or if he did it the way the topic creator wanted, so I went through and did one myself.



Spoiler



Final Fantasy 7 (+3)
Final Fanasy XII
Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time (+8)
Golden Sun: Lost Age (+2
Mario & Luigi: Superstar Saga (+2)
Persona 3: FES
Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney (+7)
Banjo Kazooie
Pokemon Platinum
Yggdra Union: We'll Never Fight Alone (GBA/PSP) 
Star Wars: Shadows of the Empire 
Master of Magic (PC) 
Mass Effect (+2
Terranigma (SNES) (+2)
Mario Kart Wii
Super Smash Bros. Brawl
Yoshi's Island
Team Fortress 2
Professor Layton and the Unwound Future (+2)
Bare Knuckle 2 / Streets of Rage 2
Sailor Moon: Another Story
Metal Gear Solid 3
Megaman Battle Network 3 Blue/White
Pokemon Red/Blue (+3)
Super Mario RPG
Banjo Tooie
Crystalis
Portal
Mother 3 (+2)
Chrono Trigger (+2)
Sonic & Knuckles 3 (+2)
Grand Theft Auto: San Andreas
Golden Eye
Super Mario Bros 3
Mega Man 2
Legend of Zelda: Majora's Mask
Devil May Cry 3
Final Fantasy VI
Wonderboy III: The Dragon's Trap
Space Invaders
Grand Theft Auto: China Town Wars
Kingdom Hearts
Resident Evil 4
Final Fantasy X
The World Ends with You
Super Mario World
Half Life 
Kirby: Epic Yarn
Final Fantasy VIII
New Super Mario Bros



Each title is + 1, unless it has a number besides it's name. However, I did not count:

- Anyone that voted twice. I believe A Gay Little Cat Boy was the only person, but I could be mistaken.
- Anyone that posted multiple games, unless they clearly stated which game was their first choice, and in that case, only that choice was taken. The topic creator asked for just one game, not a whole list.
- Anyone who's choice was indecisive. This includes multiple games posted, or anyone that posted in response to another member's choice.

I also didn't include my vote in the above list:

Legend of Zelda: Oracle of Seasons. 

A mod doesn't need to update the original post, but it would be nice to have an up to date list.


----------



## Oveneise (Feb 14, 2011)

You know, put me down for Call of Cthulhu: Dark Corners of the Earth. It was and still is such a great immersive and atmospheric game... I'm going to go play it right now!


----------



## DeadLocked (Feb 14, 2011)

Only get one vote... It will have to be:

Final Fantasy: VII


----------



## CarbonX13 (Feb 15, 2011)

Let's give Okami some love...

Okami +1


----------



## TheViolentOne (Mar 7, 2011)

FF IV +1


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Mar 8, 2011)

Ocarina of Time.

Every other opinion and thought is wrong.


----------



## danweb (Mar 9, 2011)

I haven't yet played ocarina, but i will have to say Rhythm Heaven/Paradise.

It was just such a great experience that i always go back to!  While i don't think it would be best game ever, it still gets my vote as it has been my favourite game that i have played in my short life for soooooo many reasons. So yeah, Rhythm Heaven/Paradise.


----------



## AsPika2219 (Mar 16, 2011)

Golden Sun: Dark Dawn (DS)


----------



## Kemosabe-TBC (Mar 26, 2011)

Planescape Torment.


----------



## Demonbart (Mar 26, 2011)

Zelda ocarina of time


----------



## KingdomBlade (Mar 26, 2011)

Final Fantasy VI +1


----------



## coolness (Mar 26, 2011)

Kingdom hearts Birth by Sleep


----------



## Dylan (Mar 29, 2011)

Ocarina of time obviously. Call of duty 4 should really be up there. Also voting for starcraft and warcraft 3


----------



## Raiser (Mar 29, 2011)

I'm also going to go along with whoever said Pokemon Red, Blue, and Yellow.

Those games will always have a place in my heart.


----------



## Jugarina (Mar 29, 2011)

Burgertime from my childhood on Colecovision is my favorite game ever and I still play It and broke some records.


----------



## Shockwind (May 13, 2011)

+1 
Kingdom Hearts: Birth by Sleep
Zelda: Ocarina of Time
Call of Duty 4


----------



## Nah3DS (May 20, 2011)

Ocarina Of Time


----------



## Fel (May 20, 2011)

Has anyone noticed that the OP post has been last updated in December 2008? So technically this poll is dead, although it's nice to read what's everyone's most favourite game.


----------



## SimianSegue (Jul 30, 2011)

Let's see, for me it's:
Mother, Mother 2\Earthbound, Mother 3
Ocarina of Time
Donkey Kong Country 2: Diddy's Kong Quest
Castlevnia: Rondo of Blood, Castlevania: SOTN
Castle Crashers
and TMNT: Turtles in Time


----------



## chyyran (Aug 29, 2011)

My vote goes to Phoenix Wright.

But Someone should really take over this poll. It's a good idea


----------



## PriMieon (Sep 2, 2011)

shit on ythis list... we know pokemon is the best


----------



## VashTS (Oct 4, 2011)

My votes:

1st Super Mario 64 - Revolutionized the genre
2nd Ocarina of Time
3rd Super Mario Bros - NES
4th Super Mario Bros 3 - NES

Yeah I'm a Nintendo fanboy. That's what I love. I can play any of these 4 games at ANY time ANY place. Hell 1st time I went to my ex-girlfriends house I beat Mario 64. Took me about 6 hours, all 120 stars. Never a good idea to leave an N64 lying around and you want me to pay attention to you lol.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Nov 23, 2011)

Tales of Symphonia.


----------



## 4-leaf-clover (Nov 23, 2011)

Phoenix wright! Awesome game


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Nov 23, 2011)

JET SET RADIO or MvC2 but just mark it down for JSR


----------



## camurso_ (Nov 23, 2011)

Unreal (PC)


----------



## dhusui (Dec 9, 2011)

The world ends with you is the best game for me


----------



## Snowmanne (Jan 24, 2012)

*True Crime: New York City all day*


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Jan 24, 2012)

Zelda - Ocarina of Time

And The World Ends With You DS


----------



## dstwodude (Feb 1, 2012)

mario kart DS +1


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 1, 2012)

kingdom hearts birth by sleep psp


----------



## Balee56 (Feb 1, 2012)

Pokémon HGSS
Final Fantasy VIII
Sonic CD
Sonic 3 & Knuckles
Super Mario World
Kirby Super Star Ultra


----------



## xwatchmanx (Feb 26, 2012)

LoZoT

'Nuff Said :-D

Though Chrono Trigger and the Mega Man Zero series are close seconds!


----------



## thiefb0ss (Mar 4, 2012)

TF2?


----------



## TheDreamLord (Mar 10, 2012)

Tf2 also it's on ps3 too


----------



## thiefb0ss (Mar 14, 2012)

TF2.


----------



## JustChillin1414 (Mar 14, 2012)

I'll cast a vote for Ocarina of Time, I played it on the N64 when I was little, I'm replaying it now on the 3DS and it's still a great game.


----------



## SanGor (Apr 10, 2012)

Chrono Cross


----------



## vivanlai (Apr 20, 2012)

1. Chrono Trigger 
2. New Super Mario Bros.
3. Secret.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Apr 20, 2012)

Valve games > everything on that list currently.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Apr 20, 2012)

Can we add Radiant Historia to the list?


----------



## adamdbz (Apr 20, 2012)

Spider-Man Web of Shadows​I know what you will say no it’s a bad game and blalalala​But I'm a huge spider man fan and played a lot of games and Spiderman games​I played it 4 times on Wii and once on pc​And that game makes me feel like Spiderman a restricted Spiderman but Spiderman.​


----------



## krazykracker1288 (Apr 20, 2012)

metal gear solid 4, never in my life have i played a game and wished that i had some diapers handy more so than this one. absolutely captivated


----------



## DS1 (Apr 20, 2012)

Last edited 5 years ago? Hmph, we all know what the best game is anyway.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Apr 20, 2012)

DS1 said:


> Last edited 5 years ago? Hmph, we all know what the best game is anyway.


Which is?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Apr 20, 2012)

xwatchmanx said:


> DS1 said:
> 
> 
> > Last edited 5 years ago? Hmph, we all know what the best game is anyway.
> ...



Something made by Valve.

The fact that people would say TWEWY before any Valve game is not just surprising, it's downright shameful. I mean I love a lot of games but almost every game I truly love has flaws. Valve games have no flaws.

So it's either Half Life 2 or Portal 2.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 20, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> xwatchmanx said:
> 
> 
> > DS1 said:
> ...


Valve games have a huge flaws, they never come out after the 2nd iteration


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Apr 20, 2012)

brandonspikes said:


> Valve games have a huge flaws, they never come out after the 2nd iteration



It only takes two to tango


----------



## Zarcon (Apr 20, 2012)

brandonspikes said:


> Valve games have a huge flaws, they never come out after the 2nd iteration


To be fair, a lot of third games in a series tend to be...subpar.


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Apr 20, 2012)

If the list isn't going to get updated it's best that this thread is closed.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Apr 20, 2012)

SinHarvest24 said:


> If the list isn't going to get updated it's best that this thread is closed.


Eh, people get busy. the OP likely doesnt even get on anymore, or something.


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Apr 21, 2012)

xwatchmanx said:


> SinHarvest24 said:
> 
> 
> > If the list isn't going to get updated it's best that this thread is closed.
> ...


That much was known.


Your point?


----------



## xwatchmanx (Apr 21, 2012)

SinHarvest24 said:


> That much was known.
> 
> 
> Your point?


the thread needing to be closed was known. Your point? 

JK. But seriously, I'm just saying. Perhaps the mods could switch OP "status" to someone else who wants to update it (if that's possible), or else someone could restart this thread.


----------



## DS1 (Apr 21, 2012)

What the hell is valve?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Apr 21, 2012)

DS1 said:


> What the hell is valve?



I'm assuming this is sarcasm.

If not, you shouldn't be gaming.


----------



## DS1 (Apr 21, 2012)

Well, now you had me go and look up Valve on Wikipedia, so yes, I know what you're talking about. But for the record, sarcasm would be, "Ohh, I looooove FPSs where you run around busting up ceiling fans and flipping switches. Those 'puzzles' are so fun!!" Time to retire from gaming I guess.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Apr 21, 2012)

DS1 said:


> Well, now you had me go and look up Valve on Wikipedia, so yes, I know what you're talking about. But for the record, sarcasm would be, "Ohh, I looooove FPSs where you run around busting up ceiling fans and flipping switches. Those 'puzzles' are so fun!!" Time to retire from gaming I guess.



I can't believe a single gamer wouldn't know who Valve is.

They've literally pioneered digital distribution to the point of almost monopolizing PC game distribution and have made some of the finest games in history.


----------



## FireGrey (Apr 21, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> DS1 said:
> 
> 
> > Well, now you had me go and look up Valve on Wikipedia, so yes, I know what you're talking about. But for the record, sarcasm would be, "Ohh, I looooove FPSs where you run around busting up ceiling fans and flipping switches. Those 'puzzles' are so fun!!" Time to retire from gaming I guess.
> ...


Valve is only really at the point of almost monopolizing steam...
Outside of steam they don't have much of an effect.
Portal 2 on the PS3/360 is great but there are a lot of better titles for consoles out there.
Also, "finest games in history" is not defined, everyone will give a different answer if you asked them.


----------



## FireGrey (Apr 21, 2012)

Zarcon said:


> brandonspikes said:
> 
> 
> > Valve games have a huge flaws, they never come out after the 2nd iteration
> ...


Ratchet and Clank 3 and Super Mario Bros. 3 would like to say otherwise.


----------



## DS1 (Apr 21, 2012)

I knew the games, but not the name of the company. I'm also not a PC gamer, my laptop even has a hard time running Tenhou (a browser-based mahjong game)! I have tons of friends that are into those games, but they don't talk about how 'Valve' is so awesome. They are just like 'Yo, Half Life 2 is the best ever! Portal, OMG, cake is a lie!" And because I'm so terribly open-minded, I've played each of these games for a few hours at their houses. I do not enjoy them. My friends, who usually have good taste in games, love them, so it's not like I think they're total garbage. But yeah, not my thing.

And even as far as digital distribution goes, I only really know about GOG, because they have old crap that runs on my computer like Jagged Alliance and Caesar.


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 21, 2012)

DS1 said:


> What the hell is valve?


ಠ_ಠ
That is all I will say to you good sir!


----------



## xwatchmanx (Apr 21, 2012)

Precisely. It's kind of ridiculous to throw out stuff like "Valve OBVIOUSLY makes the best games." Or "I can't believe any REAL gamer wouldn't know what Valve is." Especially considering how subjective "best game of all time" is. People are gonna have different opinions, and that's that.

That said, now that I have a 360, I should pick up the original Portal from the XBLA, followed by grabbing Portal 2 (assuming I like the first one). Thanks for reminding me!


----------



## emigre (Apr 21, 2012)

Enters thread.

Casual gamers are talking about their casual games.

Guild tries to educate about hardcore mature games for hardcore gamers.

shit get serious.

Half Lie 2 is the finest FPS of all time.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Apr 21, 2012)

emigre said:


> Enters thread.
> 
> Casual gamers are talking about their casual games.
> 
> ...


Lol. I suppose I should pick that one up too... *groan* I'm drowning in way too any games I need to play!


----------



## gamefan5 (Apr 21, 2012)

I don't play  Valve games, but even I know that Valve games are PC masterpieces XD.
Mmm. My fav. game so far is... Loz: Skyward Sword. 
And yes I do agree with emigre, Half-Life 2 is the shit. XD


----------



## Krestent (Apr 21, 2012)

My vote goes to Skyward Sword (unless I've already voted but have forgotten), with Metroid Prime Trilogy being a close second.


----------



## emigre (Apr 21, 2012)

xwatchmanx said:


> emigre said:
> 
> 
> > Enters thread.
> ...









I should just write an guide to the essential games on the HD consoles.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Apr 21, 2012)

FireGrey said:


> Valve is only really at the point of almost monopolizing steam...
> Outside of steam they don't have much of an effect.
> Portal 2 on the PS3/360 is great but there are a lot of better titles for consoles out there.
> Also, "finest games in history" is not defined, everyone will give a different answer if you asked them.



You do realize Steam has like 75% of the market share in PC game distribution, right? That's pretty much a monopoly.

Also, saying there are "a lot of better titles" than Portal 2 is downright wrong. Portal 2 is a masterpiece. Difficulty curve is perfect, puzzles are carefully crafted, story and environment are some of the best presented, and all the mechanics are good. It's literally a perfect game and has, in fact, made it to the top of many "best games ever" lists. Same with Portal.

Just across the board Valve have made the best games and the best innovations in gaming. They popularized digital distribution and set the model on how it should work. They were able to turn TF2, a game that was already incredibly profitable for them, into an even more profitable game 4 years after its release, without sacrificing anything. They've been able to make incredibly unique games using the same engine and all of them still first person for years. They not only work with gamers but for gamers.

Regarldess of your opinion, Valve games are the finest. That's a fact.


----------



## DS1 (Apr 21, 2012)

emigre said:


> xwatchmanx said:
> 
> 
> > emigre said:
> ...



Like, I don't feel like arguing, but it's so obnoxious when people assume that everybody likes those games. I understand that some people do, maybe even the majority of people, but I don't. I wouldn't call them essential by a mile, and I was pretty upset when my friend of good judgement said,  "You'd love Half-Life 2". Or rather, I was intrigued, and then upset when I wasted three hours of my life on it.

And I mean... to be more on topic, even though my whole point was that the TC's list hadn't been updated, this is about what tempers think the best games are. And so far, it's not Half Life, or Counterstrike, or Portal, or whatever else.

edit - and to that end, if you think tempers have bad taste, why do you guys spend so much time on here?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Apr 21, 2012)

DS1 said:


> Like, I don't feel like arguing, but it's so obnoxious when people assume that everybody likes those games. I understand that some people do, maybe even the majority of people, but I don't. I wouldn't call them essential by a mile, and I was pretty upset when my friend of good judgement said,  "You'd love Half-Life 2". Or rather, I was intrigued, and then upset when I wasted three hours of my life on it.
> 
> And I mean... to be more on topic, even though my whole point was that the TC's list hadn't been updated, this is about what tempers think the best games are. And so far, it's not Half Life, or Counterstrike, or Portal, or whatever else.



It boggles me that anyone would think otherwise. If I went "Ocarina of Time is not an essential game at all" I'd probably get eaten alive. Well, maybe because everyone enjoys branding me as the "Nintendo hater" but the same would go with anyone else. But I guess Valve games are "not for everyone". They're literally games that every gamer should play in their life. Maybe not their multiplayer ones if you're not into that thing, but Half Life, Half Life 2, Portal, and Portal 2 are definitely essential.

Also my point was that Tempers have terrible taste if they'll vote like TWEWY and Skyward Sword before Half Life 2 or Portal 2. Even if first person "shooters" (I use that term lightly since they're far more than that) aren't your thing, you still can't deny how absolutely flawless and how innovative these games are.


----------



## FireGrey (Apr 21, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> FireGrey said:
> 
> 
> > Valve is only really at the point of almost monopolizing steam...
> ...


Valve makes masterpieces, I didn't argue that, I argued that they are only monopolizing steam.
Portal 2 is a great game, for the PC, it's not quite the same on a console though, it's full potential is on the PC.
There are a lot of games better on consoles than portal 2, but on PC it's one of those rare unique games.
The console version is really just a compromise for the people that don't have a powerful pc, controlling with a controller is annoying, but on PC the controls are perfect.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Apr 21, 2012)

FireGrey said:


> Valve makes masterpieces, I didn't argue that, I argued that they are only monopolizing steam.
> Portal 2 is a great game, for the PC, it's not quite the same on a console though, it's full potential is on the PC.
> There are a lot of games better on consoles than portal 2, but on PC it's one of those rare unique games.
> The console version is really just a compromise for the people that don't have a powerful pc, controlling with a controller is annoying, but on PC the controls are perfect.



Portal 2 is pretty much exactly the same on consoles as it is on PCs minus the controls, some DLC stuff (like there was a DLC pack for a motion controller for the PC), and some of the typical PC stuff (like devkits and whatnot). The core game itself is identical.


----------



## FireGrey (Apr 21, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> FireGrey said:
> 
> 
> > Valve makes masterpieces, I didn't argue that, I argued that they are only monopolizing steam.
> ...


Portal relies heavily on the controls and nothing can beat the quick, controlled movement of a mouse for aiming.


----------



## emigre (Apr 21, 2012)

DS1 said:


> Like, I don't feel like arguing, but it's so obnoxious when people assume that everybody likes those games. I understand that some people do, maybe even the majority of people, but I don't. I wouldn't call them essential by a mile, and I was pretty upset when my friend of good judgement said,  "You'd love Half-Life 2". Or rather, I was intrigued, and then upset when I wasted three hours of my life on it.
> 
> And I mean... to be more on topic, even though my whole point was that the TC's list hadn't been updated, this is about what tempers think the best games are. And so far, it's not Half Life, or Counterstrike, or Portal, or whatever else.



Because generalising is fun.



> edit - and to that end, if you think tempers have bad taste, why do you guys spend so much time on here?



Because I enjoy being a dick.

@[member='FireGrey'], stop acting like a you're a member of the pretentious intelligentsia. Portal 2 is perfectly fine on consoles, yes the PC controls are better because mouse>>>>>>>analog sticks. The game is excellent either way. From someone who owns the PC and console version.


----------



## DS1 (Apr 21, 2012)

Well yeah, that's exactly it. It boggles me that anyone thinks those games are fun. Like, I still don't 'get' why people like them, but I have enough people screaming it at me that I can only assume it's true (that they are enjoyed by many). Sure, call me 'casual' or whatever, I'm not going to be bothered by internet nonsense (at least, not so much as I am by someone who I respect and feel really knows their stuff trying to tell me a boring game should be played and enjoyed by everyone).

Flawless, maybe, I don't know how to test a game I don't find fun for flaws. Innovative? Compared to what? They brought 'puzzles' that have existed in games forever into the first-person realm. Good on their part, because people seem to love them. But innovative? I can see Team Fortress being innovative, because it brought serious tactics and a variety of gameplay to a genre that was mostly twitch controls and aiming, but Half Life? It's pretty interesting how the story is told, and all those physics-based puzzles starting with the second game, but once again that's just translating something that already existed to FP games. Not innovation...

And just for the devil's advocate counterpoint, since you really seem to dislike TWEWY, look at what that game brought to the playing field: Full use of the DS's capabilities, and not in a gimmicky way. They give you the option to use tons of super-powers, and by combining all of the DS's functions (mic, tapping/touching/dragging/etc. on the screen, face button controls), you are able to flawlessly execute all of them at once! (well, me and anyone else I've shown the game to, though PhoenixGoddess, who I trust, has actually said the controls are frustrating). You could say this is the exact same as mapping 30 different functions to a keyboard, but it's not nearly as fun (for me) as getting into a rhythm on the DS.

TWEWY also cleared up a lot problems people had had with Square/JRPG games as of late - They removed all items and outside-battle nonsense (streamlining the game into battle and adventure portions), got rid of garbage level-grinding and "level walls" (bosses that you can't beat because you aren't 'strong' enough). And rather than piss off obnoxious people who complain about the option for 'easy' difficulties (I don't know who these people are, but they are very vocal and annoying), they actually give you incentives for changing the difficulty from time to time - and you can do so on the fly. The risk/reward system even became a meta-game, where you could clear certain enemies on a lower difficulty, but then develop strategies to beat them on a higher difficulty to get better powers - and then create new strategies.

And random battles? Gone, completely. You choose when to battle, what to battle, the difficulty, and even your 'level', which is arbitrary but for the risk/reward system.

Also you can buy clothes. Don't look at me that way! I like clothes!! And they even affect the game, if only in an obtuse way! (well, obtuse if you can't read a paragraph without falling asleep).


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Apr 21, 2012)

FireGrey said:


> Portal relies heavily on the controls and nothing can beat the quick, controlled movement of a mouse for aiming.



And I beat the game with a Xbox 360 controller just fine. Your point?

Not saying controllers are better but it certainly works on a Xbox 360 controller.


----------



## FireGrey (Apr 21, 2012)

emigre said:


> DS1 said:
> 
> 
> > Like, I don't feel like arguing, but it's so obnoxious when people assume that everybody likes those games. I understand that some people do, maybe even the majority of people, but I don't. I wouldn't call them essential by a mile, and I was pretty upset when my friend of good judgement said,  "You'd love Half-Life 2". Or rather, I was intrigued, and then upset when I wasted three hours of my life on it.
> ...


My main point is that the game is one of the greatest PC games, but not one of the greatest console games.
The controls are the only point i really have to explain that.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Apr 21, 2012)

FireGrey said:


> My main point is that the game is one of the greatest PC games, but not one of the greatest console games.
> The controls are the only point i really have to explain that.



The controls are fine. I beat the game on my Xbox 360 and most of my friends have to. Probably only one or two of my friends beat it on the PC actually. AND YES I HAVE LOTS OF FRIENDS THANK YOU.


----------



## emigre (Apr 21, 2012)

FireGrey said:


> My main point is that the game is one of the greatest PC games, but not one of the greatest console games.
> The controls are the only point i really have to explain that.



I think FireGrey is being FireGrey now.

@[member='DS1'], let's not get started on TWEWY. I'll just end up going crazy about how it does little to revitalize the JRPG genre. Cuz I love me JRPGs.


----------



## DS1 (Apr 21, 2012)

emigre said:


> FireGrey said:
> 
> 
> > My main point is that the game is one of the greatest PC games, but not one of the greatest console games.
> ...



Did you play the Metal Max games?

edit - and I mean, TWEWY didn't revitalize anything because it was sort of a dud. There's a giant fanbase that ruins everything (nothing new), and that's it. SquareEnix barely brought any of its innovations into their other games, which they insist on ruining ever so slightly with every new iteration. And now I hear there might be a new TWEWY? Get ready for that to turn into some Kingdom Hearts garbage. (and I freakin' loved the first Kingdom Hearts!... until the last 2 hours when it was a bunch of boring button mashing)


----------



## emigre (Apr 21, 2012)

DS1 said:


> Did you play the Metal Max games?



They're on the to play list. Well the fan translated ones, as MM have never been released in Europe.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Apr 21, 2012)

FireGrey said:


> Valve is only really at the point of almost monopolizing steam...
> Outside of steam they don't have much of an effect.
> Portal 2 on the PS3/360 is great but there are a lot of better titles for consoles out there.
> Also, "finest games in history" is not defined, everyone will give a different answer if you asked them.


>lot of better titles for consoles out there
Portal 2 is a masterpiece, dude. There are few games released this gen that are as good as it. Honestly, if you tried to make me name a single con of the game, I couldn't name any. It's that good.

To deny that Valve makes some of the finest games is just plain ignorant. Half Life and Half Life 2 was revolutionary to the FPS genre and brought along several new innovative aspects (one of them being the new style of "cut-scenes"). Portal was just amazing. Counterstrike is one of the most popular FPS games. Team Fortress is an incredibly fun team-based game that brought tactics into the FPS realm. 

Valve has consistently made solid games one after the other while managing a terrific game distribution platform. There aren't many companies like that in the gaming industry.


----------



## DS1 (Apr 21, 2012)

emigre said:


> DS1 said:
> 
> 
> > Did you play the Metal Max games?
> ...



I'd say 'learn Japanese and play the new ones!!", but I won't be a dick. Try out Metal Max Returns (I think??), which they did a translation of for SNES. Or something. The games are basically Fallout meets Earthbound, which is like, best of both worlds (even though MM predated both of them)


----------



## xwatchmanx (Apr 21, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> It boggles me that anyone would think otherwise. If I went "Ocarina of Time is not an essential game at all" I'd probably get eaten alive. Well, maybe because everyone enjoys branding me as the "Nintendo hater" but the same would go with anyone else. But I guess Valve games are "not for everyone". They're literally games that every gamer should play in their life. Maybe not their multiplayer ones if you're not into that thing, but Half Life, Half Life 2, Portal, and Portal 2 are definitely essential.
> 
> Also my point was that Tempers have terrible taste if they'll vote like TWEWY and Skyward Sword before Half Life 2 or Portal 2. Even if first person "shooters" (I use that term lightly since they're far more than that) aren't your thing, you still can't deny how absolutely flawless and how innovative these games are.


What boggles ME is the complete arrogance and error of your statements. Are you seriously so cocky that you think you can claim that ANY game (Zelda, Portal, Halo, no matter what it is) is "factually" among the best, or "factually" among the worst? If so, you're just a pompous fanboy who's fooling himself, and no one else except others who think the same as you.

I'm not saying Portal is a horrible game by any means... Having not played it, it would be grossly STUPID for me to say that it is. However, word of mouth has told me it's an amazing game, and I expect I will thoroughly enjoy it once I get to play it.

And that's just it... I haven't played it. As long as there's at least one video game in the world I haven't played, I simply CANNOT honestly make a claim that a game I have played is factually "the best" or "essential" while other games that I haven't even touched are factually "unessential". Agreed, I think it's safe to say that there are games that people can (almost) universally agree are good/bad across the board, simply from the skill and effort put in by the developers (you can't really argue that games like the bootleg "Sonic Adventure 7" are good when the controls only respond half the time and you randomly fall through platforms to your death because of glitches and poor design).

But as long as the game mechanics are at least halfway decent, it's really a matter of opinion. You think Call of Duty is a bad game because it isn't as realistic as Battlefield? Matter of opinion. You think Zelda is a bad game because it has no voice acting and copies the same plot elements every game? Matter of opinion. You think Portal is a bad game because it's too short? Matter of opinion. You think Halo is a good game because of its story? Matter of opinion.

You wanna go ahead and say "Portal is the best game out there" or "Zelda: Skyward Sword is one of the worst games out there"? Go ahead. That's your opinion, and it's a perfectly fine one, and I won't think any more or less of you for it. But don't go around saying grossly unintelligent things like "Valve games are the finest, and that's a fact." Because no, it's NOT a fact: It's an opinion.

And since this thread is completely off topic, I'm going to bow out here, unless someone responds with something truly compelling.


----------



## emigre (Apr 21, 2012)

@[member='DS1'], I know about Metal Max on the SNES. It's just the time to actually play games.

@[member='xwatchmanx'], Guild is just being Guild. And that's why we all love him. I would happily spit roast a woman of easy virtue with him. Cause he's a bro.


----------



## DS1 (Apr 21, 2012)

xwatchmanx said:


> And since this thread is completely off topic, I'm going to bow out here, unless someone responds with something truly compelling.



If you're getting a 360 (I think you said you were??), buy Import Tuner Challenge. It's like 10 dollars used. You will probably hate it, but at least you'll understand the types of games I love. I only say this because I seriously thought about dropping a cool $150 just to play that game (which I spent 8 HOURS on at my friend's house, if only to wash the taste of HL2 out of my mouth).


----------



## Midna (Apr 22, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> FireGrey said:
> 
> 
> > Valve makes masterpieces, I didn't argue that, I argued that they are only monopolizing steam.
> ...


Oh, and it runs at 30fps, 720p, low settings.

But I hear console gamers like it better that way or something. They also hate money.


----------



## ammaralmuary (Apr 22, 2012)

Final Fantasy IX & Final Fantasy VII  +10000
and also warcraft 3 !


----------



## ComeTurismO (Aug 9, 2012)

SM64 +1 all the way


----------



## Deleted member 310901 (Aug 10, 2012)

Rhythm Heaven Fever (Wii) +1


----------



## Castiel (Aug 10, 2012)

Metroid Prime + 1


----------



## Another World (Aug 10, 2012)

best game of all time is "Another World" (a/k/a Out of this World).

-another world


----------



## DragorianSword (Aug 10, 2012)

TWEWY +1
Phoenix Wright +1


----------



## adamshinoda (Aug 10, 2012)

TWEWY + 1
Phoenix Wright series + 1
Metal Gear Solid +1


----------



## Arp1 (Aug 10, 2012)

A Link to the Past +1


----------



## Deleted member 310901 (Aug 10, 2012)

Weird, this post hasn't been updated since 2008.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Nov 14, 2012)

+Kid Icarus: Uprising (3DS)
Can't believe that's not in the list


----------



## miguel503 (Jan 10, 2013)

SM64


----------



## jdthebud (Jan 10, 2013)

Halo: CE for me.


----------



## RodrigoDavy (Jan 10, 2013)

You know the game is good when you still like it many years after it was released.

Super Mario Kart +1


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 10, 2013)

Yoshi's Island
Portal (1&2)
Silent Hill 2
Half life (all of them)

+1 on every game list, but these games
Resident Evil 4
Call Of Duty 2
Medal of Honor: Allied Assault (mulitplayer)
Call of Duty 4


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 10, 2013)

Did anyone say Bastion?

If not Bastion.


----------



## Chary (Jan 10, 2013)

Bubsy 3D.

Yoshi's Island on the SNES.
Sonic 3 And Knuckles


----------



## DarkStriker (Jan 10, 2013)

My little pony DS


----------



## ilman (Jan 10, 2013)

+1 all these:
The World Ends with You
Warcraft 3 (best Warcraft game IMO, WoW just doesn't appeal to me)
Skyward Sword (Ocarina of Time just can't match it)
Conker's Bad Fur Day
Banjo Kazooie
Sonic 3 & Knuckles
Kingdom Hearts: DDD (best game of the series)


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Jan 10, 2013)

Super Metroid, I wrestled with the decision for a while because I love so many games. Sotn would be my runner up by so close I almost had to do a coin flip.


----------



## Kouen Hasuki (Jan 10, 2013)

Project Zero / Fatal Frame (In North America)


----------



## Slammin'JamminPowerDunker (Jan 10, 2013)

Bastion. 
So simple, yet so powerful.


----------



## Vinnymac (Jan 10, 2013)

Final Fantasy Tactics Advance


----------



## wiggatron (Jan 22, 2013)

Zelda LttP


----------



## potato3334 (Feb 20, 2013)

Wind Waker


----------



## Maxternal (Feb 20, 2013)

Mario Galaxy 2


and I know it will take a lot of work after 5 years of not updating and having lost count but it would be really nice if the OP were updated with the new voting counts.


----------



## TyBlood13 (Feb 20, 2013)

+1 Earthbound


----------



## Rizsparky (Feb 20, 2013)

Donkey Kong Country 2: Diddy's Kong Quest


----------



## Deleted member 329676 (May 30, 2013)

+1 Zelda: Ocarina of Time

So many good games, but that one takes the cake...

Or is the cake a lie?


----------



## Silverthorn (May 30, 2013)

+1 Ghost Trick: Phantom Detective
So many good gaems, even narrowing down the choice to 5 was hard, but this one is probably the only one I enjoyed from the beginning to the very end.


----------



## ilman (May 30, 2013)

Look at my avatar and guess which game I'd vote for. 






+1 The world ends with you, for those who don't know who my avatar is.


----------



## Kurly (Jun 1, 2013)

This took me too long to decide but I'm going to have to vote for Xenoblade Chronicles.
Ultimately, it boiled down to having played a 13 hour session on one fateful, rainy day.


----------



## Dhampir (Jun 5, 2013)

I'll add another vote for Sonic the Hedgehog 3 & Knuckles


----------



## The_Cooker (Jun 24, 2013)

New Super Mario Bros. (DS)


----------



## Redhorse (Jun 24, 2013)

My choice is Advance Wars Days of Ruin/Dark Conflict  pleaes add iit to list


----------



## Enchilada (Sep 29, 2013)

+1 Minecraft


----------



## frogboy (Sep 29, 2013)

I really can't remember if I voted already or not.

+1 Portal 2


----------



## Blaze163 (Sep 29, 2013)

Well....shit. This is a tough one. What to judge on. Sheer fun factor? Amount of time it drained from my life? How memorable? Depth of experience? What are the terms?

Fuck it, sorry to be cliché but I gotta go with FF7. Prior to that my gaming life was brief sessions on Mario or Sonic, had never thought a game could go on for days. The moment we're all supposed to put in spoilers even though it;s common knowledge to everyone and their cat these days still gets to me a little bit even now, as I approach the area I'm like 'Well, brace yourself, you know what's coming.'


----------



## xwatchmanx (Oct 20, 2013)

Have I voted in this yet? I really don't think so. If I have, I apologize, and please do discount whatever previous vote I may have had.

Anyway, +1 for The Legend of Zelda: A Link to the Past.

To make things interesting, I think I should give an explanation for my vote. First, this isn't a "nostalgia vote." I didn't play this game for the first time until two or three years ago, and didn't even like it at first. It wasn't until me fourth (or so) attempt late last year that I got hooked on it.

Initially I didn't like it because I was used to 3D Zelda (Ocarina of Time was my first Zelda game, and I had only played and beat the 3D Zeldas since then), but I bucked up and got over the increased difficulty and "outdated looking" style and seriously started to enjoy it. I got my ass kicked HARD, and I think that's part of the reason I respect it so much (especially with modern Zeldas going all, "Master, here, look at this puzzle. Allow me to give you a bunch of really obvious hints on how to solve it, before you even get a chance to figure it out yourself!").

Plus the design of the overworld and puzzles and dungeons, dare I say, are even more complex and impressive than Ocarina of Time and any other Zelda games. Plus, I find it more addicting than any other game. I've beaten it twice this year, and I've been itching to beat it a third, but am forcing myself to wait until early November so I can have a playthrough fresh in my mind when I pick up Zelda: aLBW.

In the end, it's not my favorite game of all time, or even my favorite Zelda, believe it or not. Both of those titles go to Majora's Mask. But from an objective standpoint, I think A Link to the Past is the best Zelda game, and definitely at least a contender for the best game of all time.


----------



## sandytf (Oct 20, 2013)

Lunar: The Silver Star (Sega CD) / Lunar: Silver Star Story Complete (PSX)


----------



## D4v3 (Mar 13, 2014)

My Top 3 Games of all time (in no particular order):

Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time (obviously) 
Gex 3D: Deep Cover Gecko
Streets of Rage


----------



## ironsverige (Mar 13, 2014)

Red Dead Redemption PS3


----------



## Kwartel (Mar 13, 2014)

Portal 2


----------



## ulua (Apr 1, 2014)

Earthbound =)


----------



## RolfXCIV (Apr 26, 2015)

Hi, I updated the list. I've made it from the beginning, because some users voted several times in the first pages and SpaceJump counted most of them; also, because it's now quite an extensive list, I have the time and tonight I couldn't sleep. This is, for now, a draft. If you wish to, I'll update next week with any changes anyone wishes to make to their vote and new votes. I followed Master Mo's rules of only accounting for the first game posted by each user (Windaga was more strict), except danweb and xwatchmanx because they justified the change. I also ordered it alphabetically, in case of draw. In the second list the games are ordered alphabetically, followed by the names of whom voted for them.



Spoiler



01. The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time (24)

02. Chrono Trigger (13)

03. Earthbound (8)
03. Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney (8)
03. Super Mario 64 (8)
03. The World Ends With You (8)

07. Golden Sun: The Lost Age (6)

08. Final Fantasy VII (5)
08. Resident Evil 4 (5)
08. Sonic the Hedgehog 3 & Knuckles (5)
08. StarCraft (5)
08. The Legend of Zelda: A Link to the Past (5)

13. Final Fantasy VI (4)
13. Mario & Luigi: Superstar Saga (4)
13. Team Fortress 2 (4)

16. Banjo-Kazooie (3)
16. Chrono Cross (3)
16. Kingdom Hearts: Birth by Sleep (3)
16. Metroid Prime (3)
16. Mother 3 (3)
16. New Super Mario Bros. (3)
16. Pokémon Blue/Red (3)
16. Shenmue II (3)
16. Super Metroid (3)

25. Call of Duty 2 (2)
25. Conker's Bad Fur Day (2)
25. Final Fantasy IX (2)
25. Jet Set Radio (2)
25. Mega Man 2 (2)
25. Mega Man X (2)
25. Metal Gear Solid 4: Guns of the Patriots (2)
25. Portal 2 (2)
25. Professor Layton and the Unwound Future (2)
25. Shadowrun (2)
25. Shin Megami Tensei: Persona 3 FES (2)
25. Super Mario Bros. (2)
25. Super Mario World (2)
25. Super Mario World 2: Yoshi's Island (2)
25. Super Smash Bros. Melee (2)
25. System Shock 2 (2)
25. Terranigma (2)
25. Tetris (2)
25. The Legend of Zelda: Oracle of Seasons (2)
25. The Legend of Zelda: Skyward Sword (2)
25. The Legend of Zelda: The Wind Waker (2)
25. WarioWare, Inc: Minigame Mania (2)

46. Advance Wars: Dark Conflict (1)
46. Another World (1)
46. Banjo-Tooie (1)
46. Bastion (1)
46. Beat the Beat: Rhythm Paradise (1)
46. Braid (1)
46. BurgerTime (1)
46. Call of Cthulhu: Dark Corners of the Earth (1)
46. Call of Duty 4: Modern Warfare (1)
46. Castlevania: Order of Ecclesia (1)
46. Castlevania: Symphony of the Night (1)
46. Contra (1)
46. Crystalis (1)
46. Devil May Cry 3: Dante's Awakening (1)
46. Disgaea: Hour of Darkness (1)
46. Donkey Kong Country 2: Diddy's Kong Quest (1)
46. Fallout (1)
46. Fallout 3 (1)
46. Final Fantasy IV (1)
46. Final Fantasy VIII (1)
46. Final Fantasy X (1)
46. Final Fantasy XII (1)
46. Final Fantasy Tactics Advance (1)
46. Ghost Trick: Phantom Detective (1)
46. GoldenEye 007 (1)
46. Golden Sun: Dark Dawn (1)
46. Grand Theft Auto: Chinatown Wars (1)
46. Grand Theft Auto: San Andreas (1)
46. Half-Life (1)
46. Halo: Combat Evolved (1)
46. Heart of Darkness (1)
46. Kid Icarus: Uprising (1)
46. Killzone 2 (1)
46. Kingdom Hearts (1)
46. Kirby (1)
46. Kirby's Epic Yarn (1)
46. Lunar: Silver Star (1)
46. Mafia (1)
46. Mario Kart DS (1)
46. Mario Kart Wii (1)
46. Mass Effect (1)
46. Master of Magic (1)
46. Medal of Honor: Allied Assault (1)
46. Mega Man Battle Network 3 Blue/White (1)
46. Metal Gear Solid (1)
46. Metal Gear Solid 3: Snake Eater (1)
46. Meteos (1)
46. Minecraft (1)
46. Mother (1)
46. My Little Pony: Pinky Pie's Party (1)
46. Okami (1)
46. Planescape: Torment (1)
46. Pokémon HeartGold/SoulSilver (1)
46. Project Zero (1)
46. Red Dead Redemption (1)
46. Rhythm Paradise (1)
46. Sailor Moon: Another Story (1)
46. Secret of Mana (1)
46. Silent Hill (1)
46. Soma Bringer (1)
46. Space Invaders (1)
46. Spider-Man: Web of Shadows (1)
46. Star Wars: Shadows of the Empire (1)
46. Streets of Rage 2 (1)
46. Super Mario Bros. 3 (1)
46. Super Mario Galaxy (1)
46. Super Mario Galaxy 2 (1)
46. Super Mario Kart (1)
46. Super Mario RPG (1)
46. Super Smash Bros. Brawl (1)
46. Tales of Phantasia (1)
46. Tales of Symphonia (1)
46. The Legend of Zelda: Majora's Mask (1)
46. The Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess (1)
46. True Crime: New York City (1)
46. Uncharted Waters: New Horizons (1)
46. Warcraft III: Reign of Chaos (1)
46. Wii Sports (1)
46. Wonderboy III: The Dragon's Trap (1)
46. Xenoblade Chronicles (1)
46. Xenogears (1)
46. Yggdra Union: We'll Never Fight Alone (1)
46. Ys: The Oath in Felghana (1)

266 user votes, 128 games total


 


Spoiler



Advance Wars: Dark Conflict (syfyTy)
Another World (Another World)
Banjo-Kazooie (Forstride, Gaisuto, ddp127)
Banjo-Tooie (regnad)
Bastion (Slammin'JamminPowerDunker)
Beat the Beat: Rhythm Paradise (BrianXP7)
Braid (Twiffles)
BurgerTime (Jugarina)
Call of Cthulhu: Dark Corners of the Earth (Oveneise)
Call of Duty 2 (Satangel, Zalda)
Call of Duty 4: Modern Warfare (SavageWaffle)
Castlevania: Order of Ecclesia (Canonbeat234)
Castlevania: Symphony of the Night (Jarjaxle)
Chrono Cross (Awdofgum, Noitora, SanGor)
Chrono Trigger (Issac, Eternal Myst, distorted.freque, ScuberSteve, akuchan, GameSoul, Dragoon709, Banger, Mr.Mysterio, Daizu, Fudge, Genowing, vivanlai)
Conker's Bad Fur Day (Maikel Steneker, Calafas)
Contra (Vulpes Abnocto)
Crystalis (TwinRetro)
Devil May Cry 3: Dante's Awakening (The Pi)
Disgaea: Hour of Darkness (xcalibur)
Donkey Kong Country 2: Diddy's Kong Quest (Rizsparky)
Earthbound (Dr Eggman, ZombiePosessor, JPH, Pimpmynintendo, HokageNaruto, 8BitWalugi, TyBlood13, ulua)
Fallout (superkrm)
Fallout 3 (damole)
Final Fantasy IV (TheViolentOne)
Final Fantasy VI (choupette, maz-, PeregrinFig, KingdomBlade)
Final Fantasy VII (Palmtree, Satirical, yesjohn, DeadLocked, Blaze163)
Final Fantasy VIII (easycrashing)
Final Fantasy IX (TaMs, ammaralmuary)
Final Fantasy X (Alex666)
Final Fantasy XII (Leon1977)
Final Fantasy Tactics Advance (Vinnymac)
Ghost Trick: Phantom Detective (Silverthorn)
GoldenEye 007 (Lube_Skyballer)
Golden Sun: Dark Dawn (AsPika2219)
Golden Sun: The Lost Age (Toni Plutonij, HBK, papyrus, Edgedancer, Frog, asdf)
Grand Theft Auto: Chinatown Wars (SilentRevolt)
Grand Theft Auto: San Andreas (House Spider)
Half-Life (SubliminalSegue)
Halo: Combat Evolved (jdthebud)
Heart of Darkness (Jepeto)
Jet Set Radio (agentgamma, ThatDudeWithTheFood)
Kid Icarus: Uprising (Jiehfeng)
Killzone 2 (ZAFDeltaForce)
Kingdom Hearts (Okami Wolfen)
Kingdom Hearts: Birth by Sleep (coolness, Shockwind, riyaz)
Kirby (wiidsguy)
Kirby's Epic Yarn (Goli)
Lunar: Silver Star (sandytf)
Mafia (Mjollnir_PT)
Mario & Luigi: Superstar Saga (Defiance, Raika, SoLuckys, metamaster)
Mario Kart DS (dstwodude)
Mario Kart Wii (razorback78)
Mass Effect (princefarzan)
Master of Magic (Ruri)
Medal of Honor: Allied Assault (BadAnimal)
Mega Man 2 (onispawn, _Chaz_)
Mega Man Battle Network 3 Blue/White (mad567)
Mega Man X (Torte, Spiridow)
Metal Gear Solid (Hardcore Gamer)
Metal Gear Solid 3: Snake Eater (Son of Science)
Metal Gear Solid 4: Guns of the Patriots (Sc4rFac3d, krazykracker1288)
Meteos (Doomsday Forte)
Metroid Prime (SpaceJump, Corrupedent Droi, Castiel)
Minecraft (Enchilada)
Mother (SimianSegue)
Mother 3 (pocchama1996, Alato, Coto)
My Little Pony: Pinky Pie's Party (DarkStriker)
New Super Mario Bros. (B-Blue, dreamseller, DSTWO Guy)
Okami (CarbonX13)
Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney (GearFourth, PW1337, Jackreyes, ENDscape, Infinite Zero, Peelbash, CamulaHikari, Waflix)
Planescape: Torment (Kemosabe-TBC)
Pokémon Blue/Red (Thoob, Nah3DS, Raiser)
Pokémon HeartGold/SoulSilver (Balee56)
Portal 2 (frogboy, Kwartel)
Professor Layton and the Unwound Future (monkat, Evo.lve)
Project Zero (Kouen Hasuki)
Red Dead Redemption (ironsverige)
Resident Evil 4 (MADKATZ99, Tylon, wabo, Resident 7, jakeyjake)
Rhythm Paradise (danweb)
Sailor Moon: Another Story (Hop2089)
Secret of Mana (Hielkenator)
Shadowrun (podunk1269, Keeper)
Shenmue II (GizmoDuck, Master Mo, knoxvillz)
Shin Megami Tensei: Persona 3 FES (Radiopools, Xharsah16)
Silent Hill (mthrnite)
Soma Bringer (Dominator)
Sonic the Hedgehog 3 & Knuckles (Heran Bago, Range-TE, TehSkull, ZaeZae64, Dhampir)
Space Invaders (tigris)
Spider-Man: Web of Shadows (adamdbz)
StarCraft (da_head, ojsinnerz., TossGirl, CPhantom, Votkrath)
Star Wars: Shadows of the Empire (ZER∅)
Streets of Rage 2 (realbout)
Super Mario 64 (TrolleyDave, Rehehelly, NINTENDO DS, enigmaindex, Deadmon, VashTS, ComeTurismO, miguel503)
Super Mario Bros. (Mr. Noid, Galacta)
Super Mario Bros. 3 (geoflcl)
Super Mario Galaxy (DeMoN)
Super Mario Galaxy 2 (Maxternal)
Super Mario Kart (RodrigoDavy)
Super Mario RPG (Framework43)
Super Mario World (playallday, flameiguana)
Super Mario World 2: Yoshi's Island (Crystal the Glaceon, Chary)
Super Metroid (.TakaM, exostar, Psionic Roshambo)
Super Smash Bros. Brawl (baffle-boy)
Super Smash Bros. Melee (Mazor, Anakir)
System Shock 2 (Hillsy_, Shabadage)
Tales of Phantasia (IzzehO)
Tales of Symphonia (Pingouin7)
Team Fortress 2 (Curley5959, minox, thiefb0ss, TheDreamLord)
Terranigma (Overlord Nadrian, felixsrg)
Tetris (science, myuusmeow)
The Legend of Zelda: A Link to the Past (Diablo1123, GcGX, Arp1, wiggatron, xwatchmanx)
The Legend of Zelda: Majora's Mask (Öhr)
The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time (light-kun, CockroachMan, Digeman, Upperleft, Davy32, Intimidator88, Egonny, DokiDoki98, NightKry, Giga_Gaia, DARKSHIDARA, soulx, Guild McCommunist, prowler, Hiz95, MegaV2, Scott-105, ShadowSoldier, Demonbart, Dylan, Zerosuit connor, JustChillin1414, Triumph627, D4v3)
The Legend of Zelda: Oracle of Seasons (Linkiboy, Windaga)
The Legend of Zelda: Skyward Sword (gamefan5, Krestent)
The Legend of Zelda: The Wind Waker (Costello, potato3334)
The Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess (gameboy13)
The World Ends With You (SleepingDragon, Mei-o, ComplicatioN, admotonic, dhusui, DragorianSword, adamshinoda, ilman)
True Crime: New York City (Snowmanne)
Uncharted Waters: New Horizons (Arkansaw)
Warcraft III: Reign of Chaos (garyla)
WarioWare, Inc: Minigame Mania (berlinka, Gman 101)
Wii Sports (Domination)
Wonderboy III: The Dragon's Trap (rich333)
Xenoblade Chronicles (Kurly)
Xenogears (GameDragon)
Yggdra Union: We'll Never Fight Alone (amazingnoob)
Ys: The Oath in Felghana (Oath)


----------



## Codename (Apr 26, 2015)

Oh cool, I guess I'll vote Cave Story just cause


----------



## alirezay (May 26, 2015)

ps1:crash 3 warped,toy story 2
atari2600itfall,river raid
sega megadrive:sonic 3
famicom:mario 3
ps2ersona 4,ff x
ps3:uncharted 2,infamous
xbox 360:splinter cell conviction,red dead redemption
n64,conker bad fur day,sm64,majorasmask
ds:ghost trick
gb:battletoads,sml 2
gba:golden sun,ff tactics
3ds:zelda albtw
wii:ssbb,rockband 3
gcn:ssx tricky,f zero gx
psp:ff crisis core,midnight club la remix
ps4:infamous second son,gta v
and i probably forgot about many other games.....


----------



## bjaxx87 (Jun 3, 2015)

Perfect Dark (N64, XBLA)


----------



## Keylogger (Jun 3, 2015)

Zelda OOT
The Last of US
Perfect Dark 64
Banjo Tooie 64
Golden sun 2


----------



## Hungry Friend (Jun 6, 2015)

MGS3 Subsistence is right there with Chrono Trigger, FF6 and Suikoden 2 for me. I'm addicted to it atm and for one, how the fuck can this game even run on a PS2? Mostly though, I love the gameplay(especially CQC) and how many small details are in the game. Blowing up supply sheds with TNT makes guards weak & hungry + a million other things.

I love the mix of military fiction, James Bond style campiness and straight up goofy anime bullshit. Never played MGS4 but it's the best MGS I've played by far.(yes, much better than 1 imo)


----------



## Deboog (Jun 9, 2015)

The Legend of Zelda: Wind Waker hands down.


----------



## mid-kid (Jun 9, 2015)

Because it hasn't been voted yet: cave story.


----------



## RolfXCIV (Jun 22, 2015)

Hey. I've been absent, logged in now to update the list and followed the same rules as before. I didn't know whether to count the two versions of Metal Gear Solid 3 as the same game or two different; I chose the latter, but I can change if you disagree. Another doubt is if someone votes for a remastered version, like Ocarina of Time 3D, do I count it as the main title or a game of its own?



Spoiler



01. The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time (25)

02. Chrono Trigger (13)

03. Earthbound (8)
03. Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney (8)
03. Super Mario 64 (8)
03. The World Ends With You (8)

07. Golden Sun: The Lost Age (6)

08. Final Fantasy VII (5)
08. Resident Evil 4 (5)
08. Sonic the Hedgehog 3 & Knuckles (5)
08. StarCraft (5)
08. The Legend of Zelda: A Link to the Past (5)

13. Final Fantasy VI (4)
13. Mario & Luigi: Superstar Saga (4)
13. Team Fortress 2 (4)

16. Banjo-Kazooie (3)
16. Chrono Cross (3)
16. Kingdom Hearts: Birth by Sleep (3)
16. Metroid Prime (3)
16. Mother 3 (3)
16. New Super Mario Bros. (3)
16. Pokémon Blue/Red (3)
16. Shenmue II (3)
16. Super Metroid (3)
16. The Legend of Zelda: The Wind Waker (3)

26. Call of Duty 2 (2)
26. Cave Story (2)
26. Conker's Bad Fur Day (2)
26. Final Fantasy IX (2)
26. Jet Set Radio (2)
26. Mega Man 2 (2)
26. Mega Man X (2)
26. Metal Gear Solid 4: Guns of the Patriots (2)
26. Portal 2 (2)
26. Professor Layton and the Unwound Future (2)
26. Shadowrun (2)
26. Shin Megami Tensei: Persona 3 FES (2)
26. Super Mario Bros. (2)
26. Super Mario World (2)
26. Super Mario World 2: Yoshi's Island (2)
26. Super Smash Bros. Melee (2)
26. System Shock 2 (2)
26. Terranigma (2)
26. Tetris (2)
26. The Legend of Zelda: Oracle of Seasons (2)
26. The Legend of Zelda: Skyward Sword (2)
26. WarioWare, Inc: Minigame Mania (2)

48. Advance Wars: Dark Conflict (1)
48. Another World (1)
48. Banjo-Tooie (1)
48. Bastion (1)
48. Beat the Beat: Rhythm Paradise (1)
48. Braid (1)
48. BurgerTime (1)
48. Call of Cthulhu: Dark Corners of the Earth (1)
48. Call of Duty 4: Modern Warfare (1)
48. Castlevania: Order of Ecclesia (1)
48. Castlevania: Symphony of the Night (1)
48. Contra (1)
48. Crash Bandicoot 3: Warped (1)
48. Crystalis (1)
48. Devil May Cry 3: Dante's Awakening (1)
48. Disgaea: Hour of Darkness (1)
48. Donkey Kong Country 2: Diddy's Kong Quest (1)
48. Fallout (1)
48. Fallout 3 (1)
48. Final Fantasy IV (1)
48. Final Fantasy VIII (1)
48. Final Fantasy X (1)
48. Final Fantasy XII (1)
48. Final Fantasy Tactics Advance (1)
48. Ghost Trick: Phantom Detective (1)
48. GoldenEye 007 (1)
48. Golden Sun: Dark Dawn (1)
48. Grand Theft Auto: Chinatown Wars (1)
48. Grand Theft Auto: San Andreas (1)
48. Half-Life (1)
48. Halo: Combat Evolved (1)
48. Heart of Darkness (1)
48. Kid Icarus: Uprising (1)
48. Killzone 2 (1)
48. Kingdom Hearts (1)
48. Kirby (1)
48. Kirby's Epic Yarn (1)
48. Lunar: Silver Star (1)
48. Mafia (1)
48. Mario Kart DS (1)
48. Mario Kart Wii (1)
48. Mass Effect (1)
48. Master of Magic (1)
48. Medal of Honor: Allied Assault (1)
48. Mega Man Battle Network 3 Blue/White (1)
48. Metal Gear Solid (1)
48. Metal Gear Solid 3: Snake Eater (1)
48. Metal Gear Solid 3: Subsistence (1)
48. Meteos (1)
48. Minecraft (1)
48. Mother (1)
48. My Little Pony: Pinky Pie's Party (1)
48. Okami (1)
48. Perfect Dark (1)
48. Planescape: Torment (1)
48. Pokémon HeartGold/SoulSilver (1)
48. Project Zero (1)
48. Red Dead Redemption (1)
48. Rhythm Paradise (1)
48. Sailor Moon: Another Story (1)
48. Secret of Mana (1)
48. Silent Hill (1)
48. Soma Bringer (1)
48. Space Invaders (1)
48. Spider-Man: Web of Shadows (1)
48. Star Wars: Shadows of the Empire (1)
48. Streets of Rage 2 (1)
48. Super Mario Bros. 3 (1)
48. Super Mario Galaxy (1)
48. Super Mario Galaxy 2 (1)
48. Super Mario Kart (1)
48. Super Mario RPG (1)
48. Super Smash Bros. Brawl (1)
48. Tales of Phantasia (1)
48. Tales of Symphonia (1)
48. The Legend of Zelda: Majora's Mask (1)
48. The Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess (1)
48. True Crime: New York City (1)
48. Uncharted Waters: New Horizons (1)
48. Warcraft III: Reign of Chaos (1)
48. Wii Sports (1)
48. Wonderboy III: The Dragon's Trap (1)
48. Xenoblade Chronicles (1)
48. Xenogears (1)
48. Yggdra Union: We'll Never Fight Alone (1)
48. Ys: The Oath in Felghana (1)

273 user votes, 135 games total





Spoiler



Advance Wars: Dark Conflict (syfyTy)
Another World (Another World)
Banjo-Kazooie (Forstride, Gaisuto, ddp127)
Banjo-Tooie (regnad)
Bastion (Slammin'JamminPowerDunker)
Beat the Beat: Rhythm Paradise (BrianXP7)
Braid (Twiffles)
BurgerTime (Jugarina)
Call of Cthulhu: Dark Corners of the Earth (Oveneise)
Call of Duty 2 (Satangel, Zalda)
Call of Duty 4: Modern Warfare (SavageWaffle)
Castlevania: Order of Ecclesia (Canonbeat234)
Castlevania: Symphony of the Night (Jarjaxle)
Cave Story (_Codename, mid-kid_)
Chrono Cross (Awdofgum, Noitora, SanGor)
Chrono Trigger (Issac, Eternal Myst, distorted.freque, ScuberSteve, akuchan, GameSoul, Dragoon709, Banger, Mr.Mysterio, Daizu, Fudge, Genowing, vivanlai)
Conker's Bad Fur Day (Maikel Steneker, Calafas)
Contra (Vulpes Abnocto)
Crash Bandicoot 3: Warped (_alirezay_)
Crystalis (TwinRetro)
Devil May Cry 3: Dante's Awakening (The Pi)
Disgaea: Hour of Darkness (xcalibur)
Donkey Kong Country 2: Diddy's Kong Quest (Rizsparky)
Earthbound (Dr Eggman, ZombiePosessor, JPH, Pimpmynintendo, HokageNaruto, 8BitWalugi, TyBlood13, ulua)
Fallout (superkrm)
Fallout 3 (damole)
Final Fantasy IV (TheViolentOne)
Final Fantasy VI (choupette, maz-, PeregrinFig, KingdomBlade)
Final Fantasy VII (Palmtree, Satirical, yesjohn, DeadLocked, Blaze163)
Final Fantasy VIII (easycrashing)
Final Fantasy IX (TaMs, ammaralmuary)
Final Fantasy X (Alex666)
Final Fantasy XII (Leon1977)
Final Fantasy Tactics Advance (Vinnymac)
Ghost Trick: Phantom Detective (Silverthorn)
GoldenEye 007 (Lube_Skyballer)
Golden Sun: Dark Dawn (AsPika2219)
Golden Sun: The Lost Age (Toni Plutonij, HBK, papyrus, Edgedancer, Frog, asdf)
Grand Theft Auto: Chinatown Wars (SilentRevolt)
Grand Theft Auto: San Andreas (House Spider)
Half-Life (SubliminalSegue)
Halo: Combat Evolved (jdthebud)
Heart of Darkness (Jepeto)
Jet Set Radio (agentgamma, ThatDudeWithTheFood)
Kid Icarus: Uprising (Jiehfeng)
Killzone 2 (ZAFDeltaForce)
Kingdom Hearts (Okami Wolfen)
Kingdom Hearts: Birth by Sleep (coolness, Shockwind, riyaz)
Kirby (wiidsguy)
Kirby's Epic Yarn (Goli)
Lunar: Silver Star (sandytf)
Mafia (Mjollnir_PT)
Mario & Luigi: Superstar Saga (Defiance, Raika, SoLuckys, metamaster)
Mario Kart DS (dstwodude)
Mario Kart Wii (razorback78)
Mass Effect (princefarzan)
Master of Magic (Ruri)
Medal of Honor: Allied Assault (BadAnimal)
Mega Man 2 (onispawn, _Chaz_)
Mega Man Battle Network 3 Blue/White (mad567)
Mega Man X (Torte, Spiridow)
Metal Gear Solid (Hardcore Gamer)
Metal Gear Solid 3: Snake Eater/Subsistence (Son of Science, _Hungry Friend_)
Metal Gear Solid 4: Guns of the Patriots (Sc4rFac3d, krazykracker1288)
Meteos (Doomsday Forte)
Metroid Prime (SpaceJump, Corrupedent Droi, Castiel)
Minecraft (Enchilada)
Mother (SimianSegue)
Mother 3 (pocchama1996, Alato, Coto)
My Little Pony: Pinky Pie's Party (DarkStriker)
New Super Mario Bros. (B-Blue, dreamseller, DSTWO Guy)
Okami (CarbonX13)
Perfect Dark (_bjaxx87_)
Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney (GearFourth, PW1337, Jackreyes, ENDscape, Infinite Zero, Peelbash, CamulaHikari, Waflix)
Planescape: Torment (Kemosabe-TBC)
Pokémon Blue/Red (Thoob, Nah3DS, Raiser)
Pokémon HeartGold/SoulSilver (Balee56)
Portal 2 (frogboy, Kwartel)
Professor Layton and the Unwound Future (monkat, Evo.lve)
Project Zero (Kouen Hasuki)
Red Dead Redemption (ironsverige)
Resident Evil 4 (MADKATZ99, Tylon, wabo, Resident 7, jakeyjake)
Rhythm Paradise (danweb)
Sailor Moon: Another Story (Hop2089)
Secret of Mana (Hielkenator)
Shadowrun (podunk1269, Keeper)
Shenmue II (GizmoDuck, Master Mo, knoxvillz)
Shin Megami Tensei: Persona 3 FES (Radiopools, Xharsah16)
Silent Hill (mthrnite)
Soma Bringer (Dominator)
Sonic the Hedgehog 3 & Knuckles (Heran Bago, Range-TE, TehSkull, ZaeZae64, Dhampir)
Space Invaders (tigris)
Spider-Man: Web of Shadows (adamdbz)
StarCraft (da_head, ojsinnerz., TossGirl, CPhantom, Votkrath)
Star Wars: Shadows of the Empire (ZER∅)
Streets of Rage 2 (realbout)
Super Mario 64 (TrolleyDave, Rehehelly, NINTENDO DS, enigmaindex, Deadmon, VashTS, ComeTurismO, miguel503)
Super Mario Bros. (Mr. Noid, Galacta)
Super Mario Bros. 3 (geoflcl)
Super Mario Galaxy (DeMoN)
Super Mario Galaxy 2 (Maxternal)
Super Mario Kart (RodrigoDavy)
Super Mario RPG (Framework43)
Super Mario World (playallday, flameiguana)
Super Mario World 2: Yoshi's Island (Crystal the Glaceon, Chary)
Super Metroid (.TakaM, exostar, Psionic Roshambo)
Super Smash Bros. Brawl (baffle-boy)
Super Smash Bros. Melee (Mazor, Anakir)
System Shock 2 (Hillsy_, Shabadage)
Tales of Phantasia (IzzehO)
Tales of Symphonia (Pingouin7)
Team Fortress 2 (Curley5959, minox, thiefb0ss, TheDreamLord)
Terranigma (Overlord Nadrian, felixsrg)
Tetris (science, myuusmeow)
The Legend of Zelda: A Link to the Past (Diablo1123, GcGX, Arp1, wiggatron, xwatchmanx)
The Legend of Zelda: Majora's Mask (Öhr)
The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time (light-kun, CockroachMan, Digeman, Upperleft, Davy32, Intimidator88, Egonny, DokiDoki98, NightKry, Giga_Gaia, DARKSHIDARA, soulx, Guild McCommunist, prowler, Hiz95, MegaV2, Scott-105, ShadowSoldier, Demonbart, Dylan, Zerosuit connor, JustChillin1414, Triumph627, D4v3, _Keylogger_)
The Legend of Zelda: Oracle of Seasons (Linkiboy, Windaga)
The Legend of Zelda: Skyward Sword (gamefan5, Krestent)
The Legend of Zelda: The Wind Waker (Costello, potato3334, _Deboog_)
The Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess (gameboy13)
The World Ends With You (SleepingDragon, Mei-o, ComplicatioN, admotonic, dhusui, DragorianSword, adamshinoda, ilman)
True Crime: New York City (Snowmanne)
Uncharted Waters: New Horizons (Arkansaw)
Warcraft III: Reign of Chaos (garyla)
WarioWare, Inc: Minigame Mania (berlinka, Gman 101)
Wii Sports (Domination)
Wonderboy III: The Dragon's Trap (rich333)
Xenoblade Chronicles (Kurly)
Xenogears (GameDragon)
Yggdra Union: We'll Never Fight Alone (amazingnoob)
Ys: The Oath in Felghana (Oath)


[/QUOTE]


----------



## Hungry Friend (Jul 2, 2015)

I see Subsistence/HD edition as a different game simply because the improved camera makes such a huge difference and is what the original should've been.


----------



## Megaben99 (Jul 2, 2015)

Castlevania: SOTN


----------



## Arras (Jul 2, 2015)

I really, really like Ghost Trick: Phantom Detective myself. Probably my favorite all time game if I had to pick one.


----------



## HaloEffect17 (Jul 2, 2015)

Paper Mario: The Thousand-Year Door.


----------



## JaapDaniels (Jul 2, 2015)

1 CHRONO TRIGGER.
2 Whacky wheels
3 mario kart (each version from snes to wii)
4 super mario world
5 sonic the hedgehog all editions
6 donkey kong country
7 wolfenstein 3d
8 golden axe
9 future cops LAPD
10 sunset riders
11 rock and roll racer
12mickey and donald's adventiures (both editions for the snes)
13 megaman X
14 _X_-_Men Origins_: _Wolverine_


----------



## aofelix (Jul 15, 2015)

Wind Waker would be up there if not for the retarded ship navigation.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jul 15, 2015)

aofelix said:


> Wind Waker would be up there if not for the retarded ship navigation.


I understand why a lot of people disliked it, but I loved the sailing (except for having to play the Requiem of Wind every time you want to change direction). It feels really relaxing and atmospheric to me. That said, I really do appreciate the Swift Sail and other changes they made in the HD remake for a smoother experience.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jul 16, 2015)

Kelton2 said:


> Fight me.



Okay, Meta Knight.


----------



## kudofan (Jan 3, 2016)

Donkey Kong Country.


----------



## Edrian (Mar 3, 2016)

I guess I'll just put a vote for Undertale for the PC >.<
It's a nice game and it's pretty much all over the internet. I like the game, but not because everyone else that I know does too xD


----------



## Salamencizer (Jun 5, 2016)

*The Legend if Zelda: Majora's Mask 3D* [3DS, altho the first boss was soooooooooooooo easy]


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jun 9, 2016)

xwatchmanx said:


> +1 for The Legend of Zelda: A Link to the Past.


I would like to change my vote, if possible. Quoted above is my previous vote, to make it easier.

+1 for Bloodborne. Easily the best game I've ever played in my life.


----------



## Argo (Jun 11, 2016)

Skyrim


----------



## Mazamin (Jun 11, 2016)

Super Mario 64


----------



## Arras (Jun 11, 2016)

Ghost Trick: Phantom Detective.


----------



## banzai200 (Jun 24, 2016)

Let's put Megaman X up a vote, shall we?


----------



## LittleFlame (Jun 24, 2016)

Mount and Blade Warband


----------



## iAqua (Jun 24, 2016)

Pokemon: Heart Gold / Soul Silver!


----------



## Chary (Jun 28, 2016)

Persona 4: Golden!


----------



## Justinde75 (Jun 28, 2016)

Kingdom Hearts 2


----------



## VitaType (Jul 17, 2016)

+1 for

Trauma Center
Chrono Trigger
Starcraft
Super Mario 64
Metal Gear Solid 2
Zelda - A Link To The Past
Warcraft 3


----------



## Mikemk (Jul 17, 2016)

Spore


----------



## falls261 (Jul 18, 2016)

Final Fantasy X


----------



## VitaType (Jul 24, 2016)

+1 for Metal Gear Solid: The Legacy Collection


----------



## Deleted member 377734 (Nov 17, 2016)

Valkyrie profile Lenneth


----------



## Evilengine (Nov 26, 2016)

just 1 is impossible, so don't count, but i played so much so here is my quintessence of gaming:

Castlevania Symphony of the Night
Super Metroid
Demon's Crest
The Legend of Zelda Majoras Mask
Street Fighter Alpha 3
Fallout 4
Hyper Light Drifter
Ori
Final Fantasy VII
Super Mario All Stars
Megaman X
Shadow of the Colossus
SSX 3
haven't played it very far, but FEZ could also be one of them
oh yes Heart of Darkness also, incredible masterpiece.
edit: well there are many more, FF VI, TLOZ:ALTP,OOT but I tried to focus on my die hard favorites.


----------



## Mikemk (Nov 26, 2016)

Why is one impossible?


----------



## Evilengine (Nov 26, 2016)

@Mikemk
for me. The first 3 games I listed are equal in their own way and I don't feel comfortable saying one of them is better than the others. I never like to make a TOP 10 or say this or that is the best thing over all the others. It is how you like works of art, it has a message and a deeper feeling which is not better or worse, maybe different.


----------



## lgnmcrules (Dec 1, 2016)

I might be biased, based on my signature, but I'm going to have to say Jet Set Radio. Dreamcast for life.


----------



## DeoNaught (Dec 1, 2016)

Super Mario 64
No Mans sky
Super smash bros MEELEE


----------



## DinohScene (Dec 10, 2016)

Okami.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 15, 2016)

Fallout 3


----------



## LaPingas (Dec 15, 2016)

Sonic 3 & Knuckles
If I had more votes I would say TLOZ:WW (doesn't matter the original GC title or the HD remake) and SSBM


----------



## dAVID_ (Dec 16, 2016)

I prefer SSB Brawl, don't care what they say.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 16, 2016)

dAVID_ said:


> I prefer SSB Brawl, don't care what they say.


That game was good, I LOVED subspace embassy.


----------



## DeoNaught (Dec 16, 2016)

VinLark said:


> That game was good, I LOVED subspace embassy.


 I couldn't finish the final boss, until I finally learned that I could side-step, or dogde-roll.


----------



## dAVID_ (Dec 16, 2016)

It's called Subspace Emissary, please.



That game was part of my childhood.


----------



## Deleted member 377734 (Dec 16, 2016)

The Legend of Heroes : Trails in the sky


----------



## guisadop (Dec 16, 2016)

My vote is for Grand Theft Auto San Andreas


----------



## Xiphiidae (Dec 16, 2016)

My vote: *The Legend of Zelda: Link's Awakening*.


----------



## madbullman (Dec 18, 2016)

Super Mario 64


----------



## Retinal_FAILURE (Apr 8, 2017)

Super Mario 64


----------



## bobbytomorow (May 7, 2017)

Half Life


----------



## Meteor7 (May 7, 2017)

Tales of Vesperia (PS3 not 360)


----------



## TonyBiH (May 11, 2017)

Front Mission 3 (PSX)


----------



## lordelan (May 11, 2017)

Ultima Online


----------



## Dionicio3 (May 11, 2017)

SMW - SNES, GBA


----------



## Taleweaver (May 16, 2017)

UT2004

Runners-up:


Spoiler



Rocksmith 2014 remastered. Depending on how I'll keep playing this/having fun with, this may even end up my favorite game ever
Cook, serve, delicious
Anno 2070
Red alert 2
Unreal
Torchlight 2


----------



## AsPika2219 (May 28, 2017)

Romancing Saga 3 - SNES

I want to play them until FINISH!


----------



## Stephano (May 28, 2017)

Half-Life(2)


----------



## CallmeBerto (Jun 26, 2017)

Pokemon Fire Red!!!!


----------



## BlastedGuy9905 (Jun 26, 2017)

SpaceJump said:


> Let's find the best game(s) of all time chosen by GBAtemp's members.
> 
> The rules:
> - Every member has only one vote, just one game!
> ...


Phoenix Wright - Ace Attorney!


----------



## tetrabrik (Aug 16, 2017)

Breath of the Wild


----------



## Touko White (Aug 24, 2017)

F-Zero
Donkey Kong Country
Mario Kart: Double Dash!!

Add those to the list


----------



## GhostHero182 (Dec 28, 2017)

My favorite is still Super Mario 64 DS.


----------



## Song of storms (Jul 24, 2018)

Is it still going? I vote for Breath of the Wild too!


----------



## keyzhunter (Jul 26, 2018)

I vote for The Legend of Zelda: Breath of the Wild


----------



## dAVID_ (Jul 26, 2018)

+1 Tetris


----------



## GracySpacy (Aug 22, 2018)

I remember Diablo's time, it was really cool!
Sometimes I play steam games and sometimes change them for gambling, to mix my interests, to not go in one direction.
Now I started with holymolycasinos, and started to earn some money.
To be honest, before I spend a lot of my money for steam things, and now I'm really happy to get profit of my hobby=)


----------



## amserask (Aug 27, 2018)

Be surprised at your interest .


----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 17, 2018)

My favorites:

Dragon Quest VIII - Journey of the cursed King (PS 2) 
Streets of Rage (Sega Mega Drive)
Resident Evil 2 (PSX)
Mario Kart Double Dash (GC)


----------



## Rotohex (May 26, 2019)

Mother 3


----------



## Stwert (Jun 3, 2019)

This is a seriously, seriously difficult decision for me. There’s so many retro games I still play. To choose just one, ahhhhhhhhh.

But, having thought about it, I’ll go with Super Mario World on the SNES. It’s the one game I’ve probably played most of in my entire life and it was a serious influence on platform games from then on. Even though it itself built upon the foundation laid by SMB3.


----------



## Vereor_Nox (Jun 26, 2019)

My Vote:
Chrono Trigger


Though, Secret of Mana is a very close second.


----------



## Minox (Jul 3, 2019)

Heroes of Might and Magic III


----------



## Teletron1 (Jul 3, 2019)

Pacman I have played this game my entire gaming life another great one is Galaga probably 2 games I will play the rest of my life, story driven games are awesome but for some reason I just never go back to them that match  

Breath of the Wild,The Last of Us,God Of War,Gears of War  action adventure games I love them all


----------



## Nobody_Important4u (Mar 26, 2020)

The world ends with you

This game is an masterpiece


----------



## wonkeytonk (Apr 5, 2020)

A Plague Tale: Innocence


----------



## SkeletonSmith (Jun 20, 2020)

Metal gear solid 3: snake eater ps2


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 21, 2020)

*Ninja Gaiden* (Xbox)

Preferably the Ninja Gaiden Black -re-release with added content, enemies and difficulty settings. Playstation's Sigma version is sadly a downgrade.


----------



## Leverlock (Jul 12, 2020)

Deus Ex


----------



## Chains (Aug 3, 2020)

Radiata Stories(PS2)
Persona 3 FES(PS3)
Persona 5(PS4)
Fire Emblem Three Houses(Switch)
Dragon Age Origins(PC)


----------



## duwen (Aug 3, 2020)

Pac-Man (arcade)
the original survival horror bishes!


----------



## JoeBloggs777 (Aug 3, 2020)

Donkey Kong Country on the Snes, it was groundbreaking at the time. I'd never seen anything like it before


----------



## AnimeIsDead (Aug 4, 2020)

Banjo Kazooie N64 because it's better than Mario 64.


----------



## EliteGamerCadeM (Jun 2, 2021)

GTA SA for ps2


----------



## BlazeMasterBM (Jun 19, 2021)

Super Meat Boy


----------



## Xzi (Jun 19, 2021)

Chrono Trigger

Not my favorite of all time necessarily, but among my favorites.  And it holds up better than OoT.


----------



## Chary (Jun 19, 2021)

Metal Gear Solid 1
Fallout 2
Persona 4: Golden
Sonic 3
Fire Emblem: Awakening
Pokemon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Sky
Little Busters!
Assassin's Creed 2


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 28, 2021)

*The Sims 2 NDS*,




 

I love this game, I used to play it (a few years ago) but I never got any further, so I bought it again (I couldn't find the cartridge) and this time I played through it, I love it.
The soundtrack is also just awesome.


*Life is Strange*
*Life is Strange: Before the Storm*,



 

There is not much to say about these games except that they were a lot of fun to play. Definitely a must play for everyone I think.


----------



## lwiz (Jun 28, 2021)

Some of the most memorable games I've played, in no particular order.

Ultima VII & Serpent Isle
Thief I
System Shock
Persona 5
Trails of Cold Steel I
Xenoblade Chronicles


----------



## jaymc (Jun 30, 2021)

Ace Attorney Trilogy


----------



## Scarlet -- Game Center is this thread but better (Jun 30, 2021)

People keep replying here but nobody is maintaining the first post. If you want to vote on your favourite games, use the Game Center. That'll automatically sort the highest rated and most rated games, avoiding the need for colossal curation:

https://gbatemp.net/games/


----------



## vlvt (Jul 16, 2021)

persona 4 golden
final fantasy ix
undertale


----------



## Tumors (Aug 5, 2021)

why isn't Anong Us on this list?


----------



## Scarlet (Aug 5, 2021)

Tumors said:


> why isn't Anong Us on this list?





Scarlet said:


> People keep replying here but nobody is maintaining the first post. If you want to vote on your favourite games, use the Game Center. That'll automatically sort the highest rated and most rated games, avoiding the need for colossal curation:
> 
> https://gbatemp.net/games/


----------



## Tumors (Aug 5, 2021)

I wasn't voting, I was stating a fact. Chrono Cross is on this list but nog Among Us?


----------



## Scarlet (Aug 5, 2021)

Tumors said:


> I wasn't voting, I was stating a fact. Chrono Cross is on this list but nog Among Us?


the last time the first post was updated, among us wasnt out


----------

